# Guerra Ucraina: fallimento incontro diplomatico Turchia.



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

Fallimento del vertice diplomatico tra Ucraina e Russia, fortemente voluto da Erdogan e moderato dalla Turchia.

Comunicato ucraino:
Nell’incontro abbiamo affrontato la questione del cessate il fuoco di 24 ore per risolvere la maggior parte delle questioni urgenti dal punto di vista umanitario. Non abbiamo fatto progressi su questo purtroppo, sembra che ci siano altre persone che decidono su questo in Russia."

Lavrov:
“Abbiamo avuto la conferma che non abbiamo alternative.
Non abbiamo intenzione di attaccare nessun paese europeo. Partecipiamo a questi colloqui, ma i veri negoziati devono tenersi in Bielorussia. Il presidente Putin non ha mai negato contatti con Zelesnky ma il governo ucraino continua a sostituire il vero problema con effetti speciali. Putin non rifiuta un incontro tra presidenti ma bisogna fare prima tutto un lavoro preparatorio. L'Ucraina ci ha detto che ci darà risposte concrete, noi attendiamo*."* 



”


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

Erdogan che si impegna per la pace... certo...

Tra questo che vuole fare da mediatore, la Cina, e Kamala Harris in giro per l'Europa, siamo sempre più vicini al baratro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Erdogan che si impegna per la pace... certo...
> 
> Tra questo che vuole fare da mediatore, la Cina, e Kamala Harris in giro per l'Europa, siamo sempre più vicini al baratro.


Ormai direi che non abbiamo più scampo


----------



## Swaitak (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fallimento del vertice diplomatico tra Ucraina e Russia, fortemente voluto da Erdogan e moderato dalla Turchia.
> 
> Comunicato ucraino:
> Nell’incontro abbiamo affrontato la questione del cessate il fuoco di 24 ore per risolvere la maggior parte delle questioni urgenti dal punto di vista umanitario. Non abbiamo fatto progressi su questo purtroppo, sembra che ci siano altre persone che decidono su questo in Russia."
> ...


maledetti che non sono altro, facciano un tavolo con tutti i leader mondiali (quelli veri eh) ,mettano in palio le sanzioni, i territori , risarcimenti monetari.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

@Toby rosso nero 

riporta anche il messaggio contro la Cina di poche ore fa degli USA, importante


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Marzo 2022)

Lavrov: "Non abbiamo in programma di attaccare altri paesi,* non abbiamo nemmeno attaccato l'Ucraina*"
la propaganda russa sta raggiungendo dei livelli incredibili di utopia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"Se la Cina, come ogni altro Paese, non rispetterà le sanzioni imposte dagli Stati Uniti sulle esportazioni verso la Russia pagherà un prezzo alto*



Questo è un messaggio veramente sbagliato (e ridicolo)
A parte che le sanzioni "IMPOSTE" dagli Stati Uniti non devono essere imposte a tutti gli altri stati.
Chi vuole sanziona la Russia,chi non vuole manda a cahare gli Stati Uniti.

Basta con questo delirio di onnipotenza targato U.S.A. Che si [email protected] !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

*Ora entra in scena anche Maduro come diplomatico di pace:

'Siamo vicini a una possibile guerra nucleare nel mondo. C'è questo pericolo, e il Venezuela suona il campanello d'allarme. Il Venezuela denuncia questa situazione per risvegliare la coscienza mondiale.
La terza guerra mondiale è già iniziata, e per ora è nella prima fase, quella economica.
Bisogna fermarsi qui affinché la guerra economica non si intensifichi ulteriormente e diventi una guerra militare, o ciò che è peggio per l'umanità e per la sopravvivenza della nostra specie su questo pianeta, una guerra nucleare."*


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Lavrov: "Non abbiamo in programma di attaccare altri paesi,* non abbiamo nemmeno attaccato l'Ucraina*"
> la propaganda russa sta raggiungendo dei livelli incredibili di utopia


Questi criminali fino a ieri dicevano che non avevano mandato ragazzi di leva a morire, rendiamoci conto. E la gente ancora a credergli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

*Lavrov, "Non abbiamo in programma di attaccare alcun Paese europeo"*​


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *O
> La terza guerra mondiale è già iniziata, e per ora è nella prima fase, quella economica.*


Almeno è onesto a dire questa sacrosanta verità.


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Erdogan che si impegna per la pace... certo...
> 
> Tra questo che vuole fare da mediatore, la Cina, e Kamala Harris in giro per l'Europa, siamo sempre più vicini al baratro.


Si è formato un trittico di gente che comanda davvero da fine del mondo. Altroché.


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Lavrov: "Non abbiamo in programma di attaccare altri paesi,* non abbiamo nemmeno attaccato l'Ucraina*"
> la propaganda russa sta raggiungendo dei livelli incredibili di utopia


E allora da cosa scappano gli Ucraini? Scusatemi eh? io nella cartina vedo Repubblica dell'Ucraina, con una sua bandiera e un suo inno, una sua costituzione, un suo passaporto, un suo riconoscimento mondiale ecc ecc.

Beh allora possiamo attaccare il Ticino, che tanto sono mezzi italiani, nel medioevo facevano parte del Ducato di Milano, non è mica attaccare la Svizzera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

*Lavrov dà "gentilmente" il benservito ad Erdogan:

"Partecipiamo a questi colloqui, ma i veri incontri diplomatici devono tenersi in Bielorussia."*


----------



## Swaitak (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov, "Non abbiamo in programma di attaccare alcun Paese europeo"*​


questione di minuti e ci attacca


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Lavrov dà "gentilmente" il benservito ad Erdogan:
> 
> "Partecipiamo a questi colloqui, ma i veri incontri diplomatici devono tenersi in Bielorussia."*


Praticamente è come giocare una finale di CL nel campo neutro del Sassuolo con Orsato come arbitro. Ok.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

*Lavrov: Il presidente Putin non ha mai negato contatti con Zelesnky ma il governo ucraino continua a sostituire il vero problema con effetti speciali. Putin non rifiuta un incontro tra presidenti ma bisogna fare prima tutto un lavoro preparatorio. L'Ucraina ci ha detto che ci darà risposte concrete, noi attendiamo."*


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

E a avvelenarlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

*La Cina risponde alle minacce americane:

"Gli Stati Uniti non dovrebbero imporre le cosiddette sanzioni e la giurisdizione a lungo raggio su società e individui cinesi, e non dovrebbero danneggiare i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Cina, altrimenti la Cina darà una risposta risoluta e decisa."*


----------



## Simo98 (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ora entra in scena anche Maduro come diplomatico di pace:
> 
> 'Siamo vicini a una possibile guerra nucleare nel mondo. C'è questo pericolo, e il Venezuela suona il campanello d'allarme. Il Venezuela denuncia questa situazione per risvegliare la coscienza mondiale.
> La terza guerra mondiale è già iniziata, e per ora è nella prima fase, quella economica.
> Bisogna fermarsi qui affinché la guerra economica non si intensifichi ulteriormente e diventi una guerra militare, o ciò che è peggio per l'umanità e per la sopravvivenza della nostra specie su questo pianeta, una guerra nucleare."*



Guarda come pure questo è uscito alla ribalta appena ha sentito l'odore dei dollari americani per il petrolio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina risponde alle minacce americane:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti non dovrebbero imporre le cosiddette sanzioni e la giurisdizione a lungo raggio su società e individui cinesi, e non dovrebbero danneggiare i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Cina, altrimenti la Cina darà una risposta risoluta e decisa."*



Ormai l'escalation è fuori controllo, nessuno cerca più di controllarsi nelle dichiarazioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Marzo 2022)

Personalmente credo che siamo abbastanza vicini al cessate il fuoco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina risponde alle minacce americane:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti non dovrebbero imporre le cosiddette sanzioni e la giurisdizione a lungo raggio su società e individui cinesi, e non dovrebbero danneggiare i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Cina, altrimenti la Cina darà una risposta risoluta e decisa."*



Qui i cinesi hanno completamente ragione,sfido chiunque ad affermare il contrario.
Tu,Stati Uniti,minacci le nazioni che non rispetteranno le sanzioni *imposte dagli USA *verso la Russia ?

Ma scherziamo ?
Se gli USA vogliono continuare con questo gioco delle sanzioni,continuino pure,ma gli altri stati hanno tutto il diritto di fare come chezzo gli pare.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina risponde alle minacce americane:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti non dovrebbero imporre le cosiddette sanzioni e la giurisdizione a lungo raggio su società e individui cinesi, e non dovrebbero danneggiare i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Cina, altrimenti la Cina darà una risposta risoluta e decisa."*



Ora si inc... i cinesi e chissà dove si finisce.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina risponde alle minacce americane:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti non dovrebbero imporre le cosiddette sanzioni e la giurisdizione a lungo raggio su società e individui cinesi, e non dovrebbero danneggiare i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Cina, altrimenti la Cina darà una risposta risoluta e decisa."*


A sentimento hanno ragione i cinesi.

Però. come sempre, vanno valutati i dettagli ,che io onestamente ignoro.

Quando si entra nel WTO, si firmano delle clausole?
Come funziona il potere di veto?
Quali sono i cavilli che obbligano tutti a seguire una regola ( come ad esempio l' embargo ai russi)

Bisognerebbe sapere legalmente chi ha ragione, inutile dare in pasto sta roba all' opinione pubblica.

Chiunque abbia ragione o torto, sicuramente ha firmato e sottoscritto regole ben precise.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina risponde alle minacce americane:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti non dovrebbero imporre le cosiddette sanzioni e la giurisdizione a lungo raggio su società e individui cinesi, e non dovrebbero danneggiare i diritti e gli interessi legittimi della Cina, altrimenti la Cina darà una risposta risoluta e decisa."*



Tutti abbaiano, ma alla fine nessuno preme il pulsante.

Magari ci vuole un'ulteriore chiave di lettura.

Secondo me, se le misurano o fanno finta, non sono più sicuro di niente a questo punto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che siamo abbastanza vicini al cessate il fuoco.


L'offensiva militare sembra un po' ferma.. Bisogna capire se la Russia prima di fermarsi tenterà di tutto o meno..
Oggi si parlava di uso possibile di armi chimiche..


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che siamo abbastanza vicini al cessate il fuoco.


Boh per me andrà avanti ancora almeno due settimane


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'offensiva militare sembra un po' ferma.. Bisogna capire se la Russia prima di fermarsi tenterà di tutto o meno..
> Oggi si parlava di uso possibile di armi chimiche..


Perché la Russia sta cambiando strategia, ha visto che aggredire frontalmente porta solo alla distruzione di carri armati. Adesso invece applicano la tattica dell assedio medievale, accerchiano la città e "aspettano" che la popolazione muoia di fame e sia cosi costretta a arrendersi. Ovviamente questa strategia porta a un allungamento dei tempi, per questo non sono così sicuro che la guerra finisca a breve. (disclaimer: non ne capisco niente, mi sto solo informando parecchio)


----------



## ignaxio (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Personalmente credo che siamo abbastanza vicini al cessate il fuoco.


In base a cosa?
Lo spero


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

A CAUSA DELLE SANZIONI A ABRAMOVICH LA VENDITA DEL CHELSEA È BLOCCATA


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ormai direi che non abbiamo più scampo


Eppure io vedo spiragli …
Putin per me vuole più di tutti un accordo ma deve fare la figura del duro.
Ora bisogna capire cosa hanno in mente gli usa


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> maledetti che non sono altro, facciano un tavolo con tutti i leader mondiali (quelli veri eh) ,mettano in palio le sanzioni, i territori , risarcimenti monetari.


Esatto. Serve l’impegno di tutti


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo è un messaggio veramente sbagliato (e ridicolo)
> A parte che le sanzioni "IMPOSTE" dagli Stati Uniti non devono essere imposte a tutti gli altri stati.
> Chi vuole sanziona la Russia,chi non vuole manda a cahare gli Stati Uniti.
> 
> Basta con questo delirio di onnipotenza targato U.S.A. Che si [email protected] !


Nooo ma sia mai che i buoni e perfetti americani-nato sbaglino qualcosa eh


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eppure io vedo spiragli …
> Putin per me vuole più di tutti un accordo ma deve fare la figura del duro.
> Ora bisogna capire cosa hanno in mente gli usa


Putin sa che se continua così e davvero si inizia verrebbe arato, ma dall'altra parte c'è chi non vede l'ora di banchettare sull'Europa post guerra. Davvero vorrei aprire la testa di chi si schiera da una parte o dall' altra per vedere cosa c'è dentro.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questione di minuti e ci attacca


Ma va non attaccherà mai. Non ne ha la forza.
Ma come potete crederci?


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> .


Non era una parola censurata, era l'asterisco al posto delle finali, come va di moda ora


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Putin sa che se continua così e davvero si inizia verrebbe arato, ma dall'altra parte c'è chi non vede l'ora di banchettare sull'Europa post guerra. Davvero vorrei aprire la testa di chi si schiera da una parte o dall' altra per vedere cosa c'è dentro.


Assolutamente d’accordo.
Stanno facendo come i bambini, pronti a litigare a tutti i costi


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo.
> Stanno facendo come i bambini, pronti a litigare a tutti i costi


Sulla pelle altrui, ovviamente


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sulla pelle altrui, ovviamente


Eh beh ovvio se no che bello c’è ?


----------



## UDG (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma va non attaccherà mai. Non ne ha la forza.
> Ma come potete crederci?


Che intendi che non ne ha la forza?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (10 Marzo 2022)

Questo il virgolettato che gira in Russia: 

"Secondo Lavrov, la Russia non ha attaccato l'Ucraina e non prevede di attaccare nessun altro Paese.

“Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda se intendiamo attaccare altri paesi, non abbiamo intenzione di attaccare altri paesi. Non abbiamo nemmeno attaccato l'Ucraina. In Ucraina, l'abbiamo semplicemente... spiegato molte volte. Si sta creando una situazione che crea minacce dirette alla sicurezza della Federazione Russa", ha spiegato."

Pure voi sempre a cavillare, ve l'ha spiegato molte volte!


----------



## Simo98 (10 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'offensiva militare sembra un po' ferma.. Bisogna capire se la Russia prima di fermarsi tenterà di tutto o meno..
> Oggi si parlava di uso possibile di armi chimiche..


Non le hanno usate nella seconda guerra mondiale, e dovrebbero farlo ora in Ucraina sotto gli occhi di tutto il mondo...
Queste cose si fanno in medio oriente dove a nessuno, purtroppo, interessa nulla


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (10 Marzo 2022)

Siamo vicinissimi alla fine di questa guerra combattuta su twitter che non aveva ragione di esistere. A rimetterci, oltre chiaramente agli ucraini, saremo noi europei che faremo la fame definitivamente.


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ora entra in scena anche Maduro come diplomatico di pace:
> 
> 'Siamo vicini a una possibile guerra nucleare nel mondo. C'è questo pericolo, e il Venezuela suona il campanello d'allarme. Il Venezuela denuncia questa situazione per risvegliare la coscienza mondiale.
> La terza guerra mondiale è già iniziata, e per ora è nella prima fase, quella economica.
> Bisogna fermarsi qui affinché la guerra economica non si intensifichi ulteriormente e diventi una guerra militare, o ciò che è peggio per l'umanità e per la sopravvivenza della nostra specie su questo pianeta, una guerra nucleare."*


Il primo che deve sparire è lui


----------



## Milanoide (10 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A sentimento hanno ragione i cinesi.
> 
> Però. come sempre, vanno valutati i dettagli ,che io onestamente ignoro.
> 
> ...


Attenzione. Il WTO non è il Consiglio di Sicurezza delle Nazioni Unite in cui 5 membri permanenti hanno diritto di veto.
Ha delle clausole e degli obblighi, certo.
Ma tende più a disciplinare dazi doganali e aiuti di stato alla propria economia.

Quella che gli USA mettono in atto è una minaccia di sanzioni sulla base di leggi USA extraterritoriali, a cui si attribuisce efficacia anche al di fuori del territorio USA. Come si sviluppa l'azione esecutiva per far rispettare queste leggi? Con un sostanziale ricatto commerciale al soggetto interessato.
Esempio: sei una banca. Hai supportato transazioni finanziarie con un paese colpito dalle mie sanzioni violando le leggi USA. Ti commino una multa salatissima e la paghi. Se non la paghi tolgo alla tua banca la licenza di operare negli USA.
Tendenzialmente una banca si fa due conti su quali mercati siano più strategici per lei e poi si adegua alle normative USA sacrificando il business con il paese "canaglia". Quindi gli USA non mandano bombardieri, ma creano un club di amici o di comuni interessi.
Questo meccanismo la Cina lo ha imparato così bene che alle multinazionali dell'abbigliamento che lanciavano messaggi di solidarietà alla minoranza musulmana Uigura perseguitata da Pechino ha intimato di smettere, pena la perdita della licenza di produrre e commerciare in Cina.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Marzo 2022)

Articolo interessante di Bret Stephens (New York Times) sul creare nuove istituzioni internazionali per soli paesi democratici, visto che quelle esistenti sono state fatte prigioniere dai dittatori. Auspica lo stesso anche per un libero commercio fra paesi liberi. Non condivido tutta la lettera, ma indica la strada. La Cina è entrata nel WTO e poi se ne è fottuta delle regole.


----------



## vota DC (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Erdogan che si impegna per la pace... certo...
> 
> Tra questo che vuole fare da mediatore, la Cina, e Kamala Harris in giro per l'Europa, siamo sempre più vicini al baratro.


Ha invaso l'Armenia in sostegno dell'Azerbaijan e ha invaso la Siria sbaragliando sia filorussi che curdi filoamericani....e gli hanno fatto i complimenti. Per me merita il Nobel per la Pace come Kissinger.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Siamo vicinissimi alla fine di questa guerra combattuta su twitter che non aveva ragione di esistere. A rimetterci, oltre chiaramente agli ucraini, saremo noi europei che faremo la fame definitivamente.


Ora l’inutile ue deve trovare la soluzione per non farsi sprofondare. Non mi interessa come ma devono trovare una soluzione


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*Di Maio si fida dei cinesi:*

*"Ho appena concluso una videocall con il ministro degli Esteri Wang.*
*Mi ha assicurato che la Cina si impegnerà a svolgere un ruolo sempre più costruttivo per facilitare il colloquio di pace tra Russia e Ucraina"*


è così facile fregare uno dei Pomigliano boys...una videocall e ci crede


----------



## mil77 (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Che intendi che non ne ha la forza?


Beh la Russia ha portato l'80% della sua forza militare ai confini con l'Ucraina, se attacca qualcun altro, questo qualcun altro invade la Russia e in 3 giorni prende Mosca...


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio si fida dei cinesi:*
> 
> *"Ho appena concluso una videocall con il ministro degli Esteri Wang.*
> *Mi ha assicurato che la Cina si impegnerà a svolgere un ruolo sempre più costruttivo per facilitare il colloquio di pace tra Russia e Ucraina"*
> ...


Ma perché continuano a intervistare sto scemo? Degno rappresentante sei suoi elettori


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*lo storico giocatore ucraino Tymoschuk non ha condannato l'aggressione in Ucraina

cancellato il patentino di allenatore, tolto dal registro nazionale e privato dei trofei vinti in patria*


tutte scelte ponderate con ampio contraddittorio...nessun fascismo, tranquilli.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lo storico giocatore ucraino Tymoschuk non ha condannato l'aggressione in Ucraina
> 
> cancellato il patentino di allenatore, tolto dal registro nazionale e privato dei trofei vinti in patria*
> 
> ...



Se non è ridicola questa cosa


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lo storico giocatore ucraino Tymoschuk non ha condannato l'aggressione in Ucraina
> 
> cancellato il patentino di allenatore, tolto dal registro nazionale e privato dei trofei vinti in patria*
> 
> ...


Ma quale fascismo!
Se una potenza straniera ci attaccasse e tu italiano non condannassi l'invasione, molto probabilmente patiresti le stesse cose, è normalissimo in guerra.
Esiste pure il reato di disfattismo per chi fa propaganda contro il proprio paese durante una guerra...


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio si fida dei cinesi:*
> 
> *"Ho appena concluso una videocall con il ministro degli Esteri Wang.*
> *Mi ha assicurato che la Cina si impegnerà a svolgere un ruolo sempre più costruttivo per facilitare il colloquio di pace tra Russia e Ucraina"*
> ...



Quando ha sentito parlare una lingua straniera avrà riattaccato, credendo che fossero disturbi sulla linea telefonica.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma quale fascismo!
> Se una potenza straniera ci attaccasse e tu italiano non condannassi l'invasione, molto probabilmente patiresti le stesse cose, è normalissimo in guerra.
> Esiste pure il reato di disfattismo per chi fa propaganda contro il proprio paese durante una guerra...


quindi decidere senza domandare le motivazioni alla persona per te è normale ?
più o meno come i processi in certi luoghi asiatici senza avvocato e traduttore...
una persona che non vuole entrare in questioni politiche viene accomunata a chi fa il tifo contro l'Ucraina...ok
una nuova invenzione del 2022: l'obbligo di schierarsi

parliamo di uno dei calciatori più rappresentativi della storia ucraina degli anni duemila...giusto per ricordarlo


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma quale fascismo!
> Se una potenza straniera ci attaccasse e tu italiano non condannassi l'invasione, molto probabilmente patiresti le stesse cose, è normalissimo in guerra.
> Esiste pure il reato di disfattismo per chi fa propaganda contro il proprio paese durante una guerra...



Dai, questa è esagerata. E' processo all'intenzione bello e buono. Si sta esagerando, ormai è tutto materia di proclami mediatici.

Stiamo perdendo la bussola.

E con tutto questo, mi tocca fare la classica puntualizzazione che sono contrario all'aggressione russa.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dai, questa è esagerata. E' processo all'intenzione bello e buono. Si sta esagerando, ormai è tutto materia di proclami mediatici.
> 
> Stiamo perdendo la bussola.
> 
> E con tutto questo, mi tocca fare la classica puntualizzazione che sono contrario all'aggressione russa.



Ormai hanno perso la brocca. Dicono di Putin, ma quelli che stanno in fissa sono altri.


----------



## vota DC (10 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh la Russia ha portato l'80% della sua forza militare ai confini con l'Ucraina, se attacca qualcun altro, questo qualcun altro invade la Russia e in 3 giorni prende Mosca...


Due giorni fa il corriere della sera parlava di 180 mila, quindi meno degli uomini impiegati contro l'Iraq (300 mila). I russi hanno novecentomila dell'esercito fisso e quasi tre milioni se chiamati i riservisti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma quale fascismo!
> Se una potenza straniera ci attaccasse e tu italiano non condannassi l'invasione, molto probabilmente patiresti le stesse cose, è normalissimo in guerra.
> Esiste pure il reato di disfattismo per chi fa propaganda contro il proprio paese durante una guerra...


Quando lo fanno i russi con i manifestanti contro la guerra è nazismo, perchè se invece lo fa l'ucraino va bene?
Io sto "tifo ad ogni costo" non lo capisco, è tanto stupido arrestare i cittadini russi quanto stupido ciò che stan facendo passare a Tymocoso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dai, questa è esagerata. E' processo all'intenzione bello e buono. Si sta esagerando, ormai è tutto materia di proclami mediatici.
> 
> Stiamo perdendo la bussola.
> 
> E con tutto questo, *mi tocca fare la classica puntualizzazione che sono contrario all'aggressione russa.*



E' ridicolo anche il dover puntualizzare (ad ogni commento) di essere contrario a questa guerra,altrimenti si passa per filo-putino e si rischia la shitstorm


----------



## Simo98 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lo storico giocatore ucraino Tymoschuk non ha condannato l'aggressione in Ucraina
> 
> cancellato il patentino di allenatore, tolto dal registro nazionale e privato dei trofei vinti in patria*
> 
> ...



Comprensibile da parte degli ucraini, ma azione assolutamente da condannare
Questa cancellazione delle persone e fatti storici mi sta sulle palle, per dirla senza peli sulla lingua


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' ridicolo anche il dover puntualizzare (ad ogni commento) di essere contrario a questa guerra,altrimenti si passa per filo-putino e si rischia la shitstorm


Siamo in democrazia, dove se non ti schieri apertamente, ricoprendo di insulti l'oppositore ad ogni post sei un nazista, guerrafondaio e novax


----------



## UDG (10 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh la Russia ha portato l'80% della sua forza militare ai confini con l'Ucraina, se attacca qualcun altro, questo qualcun altro invade la Russia e in 3 giorni prende Mosca...


Non penso abbiano impiegato l'80% della forza militare. Ho sentito che hanno impiegato dei carri armati vecchi e militari giovani pet l'Ucraina, l'elitè è rimasto in Russia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Articolo interessante di Bret Stephens (New York Times) sul creare nuove istituzioni internazionali per soli paesi democratici, visto che quelle esistenti sono state fatte prigioniere dai dittatori. Auspica lo stesso anche per un libero commercio fra paesi liberi. Non condivido tutta la lettera, ma indica la strada. La Cina è entrata nel WTO e poi se ne è fottuta delle regole.


CI pensavo giusto ieri. Penso che una delle conseguenza di questa guerra sarà la redifinizione di nuovi accordi commerciali, magari un mercato libero o quasi UE-USA-Australia-Giappone ecc..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lo storico giocatore ucraino Tymoschuk non ha condannato l'aggressione in Ucraina
> 
> cancellato il patentino di allenatore, tolto dal registro nazionale e privato dei trofei vinti in patria*
> 
> ...


Eccezionale 
Comunque sull’Ucraina si tende a farla troppo facile….


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma quale fascismo!
> Se una potenza straniera ci attaccasse e tu italiano non condannassi l'invasione, molto probabilmente patiresti le stesse cose, è normalissimo in guerra.
> Esiste pure il reato di disfattismo per chi fa propaganda contro il proprio paese durante una guerra...


Si ma l’ucraina non è l’Italia 

Noi culturalmente siamo tutti uguali, tutti con la stessa lingua, tutti italiani. Loro no. Tu dovresti saperlo meglio di altri


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' ridicolo anche il dover puntualizzare (ad ogni commento) di essere contrario a questa guerra,altrimenti si passa per filo-putino e si rischia la shitstorm


Ma è il buonismo mainstream di questi tempi. Ormai insopportabile…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky firma legge per sequestro proprietà russe​
Il presidente dell'Ucraina Volodymyr Zelensky ha firmato una legge per il sequestro di proprietà detenute dalla Federazione russa *e dai suoi residenti in Ucraina*


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma l’ucraina non è l’Italia
> 
> *Noi culturalmente siamo tutti uguali*, tutti con la stessa lingua, tutti italiani. Loro no. Tu dovresti saperlo meglio di altri



Gli juventini no.


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fallimento del vertice diplomatico tra Ucraina e Russia, fortemente voluto da Erdogan e moderato dalla Turchia.
> 
> 
> 
> ”


Pare una barzelletta ci credo non sia andata bene


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky firma legge per sequestro proprietà russe​
> Il presidente dell'Ucraina Volodymyr Zelensky ha firmato una legge per il sequestro di proprietà detenute dalla Federazione russa *e dai suoi residenti in Ucraina*


ogni mossa dimostra la sua incompetenza, adesso ovviamente succederà lo stesso in Russia e sarà peggio


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Zelensky firma legge per sequestro proprietà russe​
> Il presidente dell'Ucraina Volodymyr Zelensky ha firmato una legge per il sequestro di proprietà detenute dalla Federazione russa *e dai suoi residenti in Ucraina*



Proprio uno statista illuminato, non c’è che dire.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*l'ex Cancelliere tedesco e leader SPD Schroeder si è recato oggi a Mosca per incontrare Putin

Stupore e imbarazzo da parte del governo federale tedesco, oltre che dal partito socialdemocratico, non avvisati*


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma l’ucraina non è l’Italia
> 
> Noi *culturalmente* siamo tutti uguali, tutti con la stessa lingua, tutti italiani. Loro no. Tu dovresti saperlo meglio di altri


Da oscurare subito parole così brutte e così poco moderne.
Bleah, dammi un po' di cancel culture baby, dammi un po' di annullamenti della persona a seguito di dichiarazioni non conformi con l'ideologia comune ed unica.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*Letta nipote sbarca su twitch e riflette:*

*"La guerra è un fatto unico, inaspettato e la Russia è il più grande produttore e fornitore di gas, gas che passa per l'Ucraina.

In questa fase per essere coerenti con le sanzioni dobbiamo arrivare fino allo stop al petrolio e gas russo*

*Altrimenti i nostri soldi vengono usati per gli armamenti"*


e figuriamoci se il pd non dovesse appoggiare qualcosa che danneggia l'Italia
persino Biden ha detto di comprendere chi non possa farlo, loro invece stoicamente tirano dritto
non bisogna perdere le poche certezze nella vita, anche in tempi bui


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lo storico giocatore ucraino Tymoschuk non ha condannato l'aggressione in Ucraina
> 
> cancellato il patentino di allenatore, tolto dal registro nazionale e privato dei trofei vinti in patria*
> 
> ...


Intendi lo storico giocatori sul libro paga della gazprom?


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma è il buonismo mainstream di questi tempi. Ormai insopportabile…


Ti sfugge che forse anche gli Ebrei avevano qualche comportamento criticabile, ma l'evidenziarlo mentre venivano portati in campo di concentramento non era libertà di opinione ne' pensiero critico, ma semplicemente un discorso irrispettoso. Discutere se gli Ucraini, il loro governo o il loro comportamento in questo momento siano o meno da santificare è altrettanto irrispettoso. 

Primo, perchè mentre il tuo popolo sta morendo senza motivo si possono anche prendere scelte sbagliate e non è una colpa, secondo perchè qualsiasi commento che sposti il focus dal comportamento dei Russi e di Putin è per me sciocco e scioccante, non perchè non sia "mainstream", ma perchè se ci fossimo noi sotto le bombe ci farebbe impazzire di rabbia. E credo che chi si permette di condannare gli invasi (anche in minima parte) o di giustificare gli invasori (anche in minima parte) si meriterebbe davvero di viverla da vittima.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote sbarca su twitch e riflette:*
> 
> *"La guerra è un fatto unico, inaspettato e la Russia è il più grande produttore e fornitore di gas, gas che passa per l'Ucraina.
> 
> ...



Ora si sveglia?
È sempre stato così.


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e figuriamoci se il pd non dovesse appoggiare qualcosa che danneggia l'Italia
> non bisogna perdere le poche certezze nella vita, anche in tempi bui


Ma chi se ne frega dell'Italia, se non siamo in grado di affrontare una crisi economica per condannare quello che stanno facendo i Russi meritiamo di morire nel nostro egoismo. Qualsiasi conseguenza noi avremo sarà infinitamente inferiore rispetto a quella che avrà il popolo ucraino. Trovo inconcepibile questo egoismo... realmente.. ci meritiamo lo stesso trattamento in futuro. E lo dico da non estimatore del PD (per usare un eufemismo..)


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi decidere senza domandare le motivazioni alla persona per te è normale ?
> più o meno come i processi in certi luoghi asiatici senza avvocato e traduttore...
> una persona che non vuole entrare in questioni politiche viene accomunata a chi fa il tifo contro l'Ucraina...ok
> una nuova invenzione del 2022: l'obbligo di schierarsi
> ...


Le stesse motivazioni che hanno spiegato i russi ai soldati coscritti che non sapevano di andare in guerra? 
Un conto è ripoterete le notizia con obiettività, scusa se lo dico ma le tue sembrano scelte dal capo redattore della pravda


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli juventini no.


Sempre italiano sono


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *l'ex Cancelliere tedesco e leader SPD Schroeder si è recato oggi a Mosca per incontrare Putin
> 
> Stupore e imbarazzo da parte del governo federale tedesco, oltre che dal partito socialdemocratico, non avvisati*


Altro uomo Gazprom


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Da oscurare subito parole così brutte e così poco moderne.
> Bleah, dammi un po' di cancel culture baby, dammi un po' di annullamenti della persona a seguito di dichiarazioni non conformi con l'ideologia comune ed unica.


E che palle, non ne posso più di certi discorsi da Mulino Bianco


----------



## Swaitak (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote sbarca su twitch e riflette:*
> 
> *"La guerra è un fatto unico, inaspettato e la Russia è il più grande produttore e fornitore di gas, gas che passa per l'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


ovvio per lui le "risorse" non sono certo gas e petrolio


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> *Ma chi se ne frega dell'Italia*, se non siamo in grado di affrontare una crisi economica per condannare quello che stiamo facendo i Russi meritiamo di morire nel nostro egoismo. Qualsiasi conseguenza noi avremo sarà infinitamente inferiore rispetto a quella che avrà il popolo ucraino. Trovo inconcepibile questo egoismo... realmente.. ci meritiamo lo stesso trattamento in futuro.


ehm forse ti sfugge che per aiutare gli altri bisogna prima stare bene noi, altrimenti non avremmo risorse da dare...
non parliamo di aggiungere un piatto in più a tavola, prova a immaginare quanti miliardi serviranno all'Ucraina...


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ti sfugge che forse anche gli Ebrei avevano qualche comportamento criticabile, ma l'evidenziarlo mentre venivano portati in campo di concentramento non era libertà di opinione ne' pensiero critico, ma semplicemente un discorso irrispettoso. Discutere se gli Ucraini, il loro governo o il loro comportamento in questo momento siano o meno da santificare è altrettanto irrispettoso.
> 
> Primo, perchè mentre il tuo popolo sta morendo senza motivo si possono anche prendere scelte sbagliate e non è una colpa, secondo perchè qualsiasi commento che sposti il focus dal comportamento dei Russi e di Putin è per me sciocco e scioccante, non perchè non sia "mainstream", ma perchè se ci fossimo noi sotto le bombe ci farebbe impazzire di rabbia. E credo che chi si permette di condannare gli invasi (anche in minima parte) o di giustificare gli invasori (anche in minima parte) si meriterebbe davvero di viverla da vittima.


Dato il livello bassissimo, non ti rispondo nemmeno perché non ne vale la pena. Continua con il tuo pensiero unico


----------



## mil77 (10 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Due giorni fa il corriere della sera parlava di 180 mila, quindi meno degli uomini impiegati contro l'Iraq (300 mila). I russi hanno novecentomila dell'esercito fisso e quasi tre milioni se chiamati i riservisti.


Io l'ho sentito a porta a porta dove un esperto militare ha detto che i dati ufficiali dicono che l'80% è in ucraina o ai confini


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sempre italiano sono



Io non ti riconosco come tale


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote sbarca su twitch e riflette:*
> 
> *"La guerra è un fatto unico, inaspettato e la Russia è il più grande produttore e fornitore di gas, gas che passa per l'Ucraina.
> 
> ...



I "nostri soldi".

Quelli guadagnati facendo gli "Zan tour" sui diritti LGBT, immagino.

Dio Santo, più parassiti che lavoratori in 'sto paese di melma.


----------



## mil77 (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non penso abbiano impiegato l'80% della forza militare. Ho sentito che hanno impiegato dei carri armati vecchi e militari giovani pet l'Ucraina, l'elitè è rimasto in Russia


Vedi altro messaggio a cui ho appena risposto. L'esperto ha proprio detto che se x es. Il Giappone decide di entrare in Russia in 3 giorni è a mosca


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*Zingaretti rilancia il pensiero di Borrell, che suggeriva di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico:

"Spegnere prima il riscaldamento la sera per dare una mano al popolo ucraino"


*

ha detto proprio così eh
non per ridurre la dipendenza da Mosca, ma gelando la sera fai stare bene un ucraino


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *l'ex Cancelliere tedesco e leader SPD Schroeder si è recato oggi a Mosca per incontrare Putin
> 
> Stupore e imbarazzo da parte del governo federale tedesco, oltre che dal partito socialdemocratico, non avvisati*



Pecunia non olet eh


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote sbarca su twitch e riflette:*
> 
> *"La guerra è un fatto unico, inaspettato e la Russia è il più grande produttore e fornitore di gas, gas che passa per l'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Questi sono dei criminali


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho sentito a porta a porta dove un esperto militare ha detto che i dati ufficiali dicono che l'80% è in ucraina o ai confini



Sarà lo stesso che aveva previsto l'esaurimento dei missili russi circa 6 giorni fa  
Eppure ancora oggi bombardano come non ci fosse un domani.

Meglio lasciarli perdere questi presunti esperti militari,vogliono solo spodestare e prendere il posto dei virologi in tv.


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dato il livello bassissimo, non ti rispondo nemmeno perché non ne vale la pena. Continua con il tuo pensiero unico


Il pensiero unico è semplicemente il pensiero umano e logico. Il resto, perdonami, ma per me non merita rispetto, perchè non è un'opinione, ma una mistificazione. E mistificare mentre muore la gente per me non è accettabile.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zingaretti rilancia il pensiero di Borrell, che suggeriva di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico:
> 
> "Spegnere prima il riscaldamento la sera per dare una mano al popolo ucraino"
> 
> ...



Poi ci meravigliamo di come siamo ridotti.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ehm forse ti sfugge che per aiutare gli altri bisogna prima stare bene noi, altrimenti non avremmo risorse da dare...
> non parliamo di aggiungere un piatto in più a tavola, prova a immaginare quanti miliardi serviranno all'Ucraina...


Lascia perdere


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non ti riconosco come tale


Dai lo sai che ti piaccio


----------



## Swaitak (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zingaretti rilancia il pensiero di Borrell, che suggeriva di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico:
> 
> "Spegnere prima il riscaldamento la sera per dare una mano al popolo ucraino"
> 
> ...


da lunedi spegnamo pure i trasporti, cosi spegnamo pure il nostro metabolismo


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non penso abbiano impiegato l'80% della forza militare. Ho sentito che hanno impiegato dei carri armati vecchi e militari giovani pet l'Ucraina, l'elitè è rimasto in Russia


Il 70% delle forze terrestri è impegnato nelle operazioni militari.
Hanno impiegato anche carri obsoleti, ma utilizzano anche i T-90.


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote sbarca su twitch e riflette:*
> 
> *"La guerra è un fatto unico, inaspettato e la Russia è il più grande produttore e fornitore di gas, gas che passa per l'Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Incredibile come questo coso riesca a superarsi ogni volta con dichiarazioni deliranti, viviamo in un mondo dove essere politici significa prendere per il culo le persone passando per buoni, sempre, protetti da poteri sovranazionali che agiscono nell'ombra, siamo in un mondo dove non è più possibile fare critica costruttiva e questo perché dobbiamo combattere nemici enormi, esterni, che vogliono toglierci tutto, se critichiamo non agiamo, non distruggiamo il nemico, è assurda la protezione che si è creata ormai a favore di un mondo che era già esclusivo e chiuso prima e che ha bisogno dei social e dei media per arrivare ovunque, senza dover per forza convincere nessuno quando il vero coinvolgimento è appunto farsi notare, farsi leggere, poi va bene tutto, anche dichiarazioni no-sense che vanno contro i propri interessi, per un'idea, per essere conformi, per essere schiavi ma pagati.
Si è creato un mondo chiuso inattaccabile e sarà sempre peggio perché quel mondo agisce solo in una maniera, io sono libero nel mio essere esclusivo e tu non sarai più libero di fare o dire nulla che non sia conforme, o così o sei fuori, in pratica sarà una vita magra in cui l'unico tuo diritto sarà morire, magari contato come morto covid, la vita? cosa per pochi ricchi, così come la vecchiaia, i lavoratori saranno macchine e lavoreranno come fessi per campare molto meno di 80 anni, in un mondo sporco, malato, decadente, cosa può fare la ricchezza, la voglia di dominio, cosa, a discapito di ciò che dovremmo essere, persone pensanti che non si avvicinino mai all'essere identificati come robotini senza pensiero, perché è ciò che siamo già mentre h24 cerchiamo news per informarci o quando veniamo salvati da case farmaceutiche che vogliono solo fare affari, come se la pandemia possa durare un paio di anni e poi sparire, così come i virus, uno va a farsi il vaccino per un anno e mezzo e poi basta, pensa di esserne uscito, così, viene salvato per un inverno.., ma dove siamo finiti, davvero.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai lo sai che ti piaccio



Tutto sommato sono democratico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Due giorni fa il corriere della sera parlava di 180 mila, quindi meno degli uomini impiegati contro l'Iraq (300 mila). I russi hanno novecentomila dell'esercito fisso e quasi tre milioni se chiamati i riservisti.


Ehm no. 900 mila uomini fanno parte delle forze armate russe (esercito, marina, aviazione).
L'esercito russa ha circa 260.000 uomini, il 70% di essi è impegnato nelle operazioni in Ucraina.
Considerate che nei 900 mila delle intere forze armate è inserito anche il personale non combattente: servizio logistico, amministrativo ecc.

I riservisti vengono richiamati in casi particolari, anche perché andrebbero armati, riforniti ecc. Ed i russi hanno già enormi problemi logistici adesso, figuriamoci se dovessero gettare nel calderone altre forze a caso.
La logistica è la parte più importante di un conflitto, non trattandosi di un videogame le forze in campo vanno costantemente rifornite di carburante, munizioni, cibo, acqua, pezzi di ricambio per o mezzi ecc. e le strade ucraine non sono certo a livello di paesi occidentali, alcune strade principali hanno a malapena due corsie che sono circondate da boscaglia (praticamente perfette per le imboscate tra l'altro).


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

la cosa che lascia allibiti è la puntuale disgustosa retorica verso il cittadino comune.
se guardi dall'alto l'Italia è tra i paesi più illuminati al mondo, specie nella zona della pianura padana.
c'è uno spreco pubblico incredibile, a partire da uffici e scuole illuminati giorno e notte tutto l'anno
per non parlare del riscaldamento che o fa freddo o fa caldo sta a palla in certi ambienti pubblici
quando Cottarelli disse queste cose, chiamato come consulente alla revisione della spesa, né Letta nipote da premier né Renzi dopo lo presero seriamente
fanno appello alla vecchietta per spegnere la stufa un'ora prima...ma per favore


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarà lo stesso che aveva previsto l'esaurimento dei missili russi circa 6 giorni fa
> Eppure ancora oggi bombardano come non ci fosse un domani.
> 
> Meglio lasciarli perdere questi presunti esperti militari,vogliono solo spodestare e prendere il posto dei virologi in tv.


Invece di guardare "esperti" in TV andrebbero seguiti gli esperti veri. Ho postato varie volte riferimenti, evidentemente fa comodo non seguirli e continuare a credere alla propaganda.


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> da lunedi spegnamo pure i trasporti, cosi spegnamo pure il nostro metabolismo


Le persone ciccie soffrono di più il freddo... poverine.
Bisognerà mettere la mascherina anche in casa e magari collegarla ad una sciarpa bella pesante per stare caldi, grazie o signore.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I "nostri soldi".
> 
> Quelli guadagnati facendo gli "Zan tour" sui diritti LGBT, immagino.
> 
> Dio Santo, più parassiti che lavoratori in 'sto paese di melma.


Dai Gabri, fai il serio.
Gli Zan tour sono gratuiti.
Letta un lavoro di professore lo aveva, lo ritroverebbe ed argomentando riesce a far emergere le contraddizioni della Le Pen.
Viceversa, Salvini e Di Maio che lavoro potrebbero fare una volta fuori dal circo?


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Dai Gabri, fai il serio.
> Gli Zan tour sono gratuiti.
> Letta un lavoro di professore lo aveva, lo ritroverebbe ed argomentando riesce a far emergere le contraddizioni della Le Pen.
> Viceversa, Salvini e Di Maio che lavoro potrebbero fare una volta fuori dal circo?



Ah, non sono serio. Chiaro, il mio concetto di serietà è roba da circo.

Non sono gratuiti, amico. Il suo tempo mi/ci costa. Ma fosse solo quello, sono i danni arrecati ai neuroni della gente che sono agghiaccianti.

Io mi sono rotto di vedere questa gente, compresa quella citata da te, a bivaccare all'interno della politica del paese con dichiarazioni e operatività imbarazzanti. Nemmeno il tempo di scriverlo, e vatti a guardare cosa ha proferito il suo compagno, quello degli abbracci ai cinesi.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zingaretti rilancia il pensiero di Borrell, che suggeriva di abbassare il riscaldamento domestico:
> 
> "Spegnere prima il riscaldamento la sera per dare una mano al popolo ucraino"
> 
> ...


Vedi se dobbiamo morire di freddo..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato sono democratico.


Se non lo fossi stato avremmo dovuto darti le sanzioni


----------



## vota DC (10 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ehm no. 900 mila uomini fanno parte delle forze armate russe (esercito, marina, aviazione).
> L'esercito russa ha circa 260.000 uomini, il 70% di essi è impegnato nelle operazioni in Ucraina.
> Considerate che nei 900 mila delle intere forze armate è inserito anche il personale non combattente: servizio logistico, amministrativo ecc.
> 
> ...


L'ucraina ha 170 mila soldati dell'esercito terrestre. Con i riservisti surclassa enormemente l'esercito russo. Poi si fingono finlandesi che con quattro sciatori sconfiggono orde di soldati muniti di corazzati.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio si fida dei cinesi:*
> 
> *"Ho appena concluso una videocall con il ministro degli Esteri Wang.*
> *Mi ha assicurato che la Cina si impegnerà a svolgere un ruolo sempre più costruttivo per facilitare il colloquio di pace tra Russia e Ucraina"*
> ...


Ma la necessità di rendere pubblica ogni relazione diplomatica del nostro ministro degli esteri esattamente qualcuno l'ha capita? Facesse il suo lavoro senza sventolare i contenuti a destra e a manca, tutti showman son diventati i politici, non uno che pensi solo ed esclusivamente a fare bene il proprio lavoro.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)

Perfino l'ultra radical chic Rubio ci è arrivato, incedibile!

E ciò che scrive quel mostro (ma mostro vero) di Parenzo rafforza ancor di più il mio pensiero a riguardo. Come dico sempre, basta vedere chi è che sta col comico per farsi una bella idea su tutta la questione (e non significa appoggiare Putin). Adesso gli stanno facendo fare il giro dei vari "Parlamento" in videoconferenza. Anche Manuel Fantoni si è prenotato per fargli l'inchino. Magari si faranno trovare tutti con la kippah in testa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> L'ucraina ha 170 mila soldati dell'esercito terrestre. Con i riservisti surclassa enormemente l'esercito russo. Poi si fingono finlandesi che con quattro sciatori sconfiggono orde di soldati muniti di corazzati.


Le forze terrestri combattenti ucraine sono circa 120.000, il resto sono dei servizi.
I riservisti non sono combat ready ed addestrati come i regolari ovviamente.

Per il resto, l'esercito ucraino ha un armamento inferiore a quello russo e non ha carri armati moderni.

Durante la guerra d'inverno i finlandesi arrivarono a schierare circa 300 mila uomini. Il paragone è abbastanza calzante comunque, i finlandesi come gli ucraini non avevano armamenti pari a quelli russi. Certamente sì tratta di conflitti diversi per vari motivi ma la similitudine ci sta nella proporzione


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Perfino l'ultra radical chic Rubio ci è arrivato, incedibile!
> 
> E ciò che scrive quel mostro (ma mostro vero) di Parenzo rafforza ancor di più il mio pensiero a riguardo. Come dico sempre, basta vedere chi è che sta col comico per farsi una bella idea su tutta la questione (e non significa appoggiare Putin). Adesso gli stanno facendo fare il giro dei vari "Parlamento" in videoconferenza. Anche Manuel Fantoni si è prenotato per fargli l'inchino. Magari si faranno trovare tutti con la kippah in testa.


Adesso che ha parlato Rubio sappiamo definitivamente quale sia la parte giusta della situazione.


----------



## vota DC (10 Marzo 2022)

Questa storia dell'Ucraina che espropria le aziende estere che tengono aperte in Russia tra cui Burger King, Michelin, Bosch, Unicredit e Pfizer è assurda però.
Se fosse un paese comunista avrebbe senso, però vogliono tanto la UE dicono....invece così finirà che creeranno marchi per vendere in Ucraina tipo la coca Cola che ha inventato la Fanta per vendere nel Terzo Reich.


Un po' off topic, ma perché il presidente è sempre in maglietta in mezzo alla neve? In quello imita Putin nei meme a dorso nudo in groppa a un orso.


----------



## Baba (10 Marzo 2022)

Ma gli oligarchi arrabbiati che devono porre fine al conflitto che fine hanno fatto? Sembrava che lo scopo di molte sanzioni fosse questo


----------



## Simo98 (10 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Adesso che ha parlato Rubio sappiamo definitivamente quale sia la parte giusta della situazione.


Certo che dare ascolto a chi nel 2022 parla ancora di "propaganda sionista"...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma gli oligarchi arrabbiati che devono porre fine al conflitto che fine hanno fatto? Sembrava che lo scopo di molte sanzioni fosse questo


Beh un eventuale colpo di stato non si organizza dall'oggi al domani...


----------



## Swaitak (10 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma gli oligarchi arrabbiati che devono porre fine al conflitto che fine hanno fatto? Sembrava che lo scopo di molte sanzioni fosse questo


è finita che sono diventati poveri e non contano più nulla


----------



## darden (10 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Questa storia dell'Ucraina che espropria le aziende estere che tengono aperte in Russia tra cui Burger King, Michelin, Bosch, Unicredit e Pfizer è assurda però.
> Se fosse un paese comunista avrebbe senso, però vogliono tanto la UE dicono....invece così finirà che creeranno marchi per vendere in Ucraina tipo la coca Cola che ha inventato la Fanta per vendere nel Terzo Reich.
> 
> 
> Un po' off topic, ma perché il presidente è sempre in maglietta in mezzo alla neve? In quello imita Putin nei meme a dorso nudo in groppa a un orso.


Forse ho letto le news sbagliate ma io su espropriazione ho letto in giro 2 news:

Legge Ucraina firmata oggi che permette di espropriare beni di aziende russe e di persone russe 
Proposta Russa emersa 2 giorni fa che chiedeva di espropriare i beni delle aziende che lasciano la russia
In entrambi i casi in una guerra economica sono azioni che ci posso stare. Ma non ho trovato nulla di esproprio su aziende che continuano a vendere in Russia da parte ucraina.


----------



## Simo98 (10 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è finita che sono diventati poveri e non contano più nulla


È finita che a pagarne le spese sono come al solito i cittadini russi, che già non se la passavano bene prima


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*Putin:*

*"La Russia e la Bielorussia sono tra i più grandi fornitori di fertilizzanti minerali nei mercati mondiali.
Se continuano a creare problemi con i finanziamenti, le assicurazioni, la logistica, la consegna dei nostri prodotti, allora i prezzi, che sono già esorbitanti, cresceranno ancora

La Russia sta mantenendo tutti i suoi impegni relativi alle esportazioni energetiche, comprese quelle attraverso l'Ucraina.
L'Occidente non dia la colpa a Mosca per l'aumento dei prezzi dell'energia. *

*E' necessario agire in modo deciso nei confronti delle compagnie straniere che stanno interrompendo le loro operazioni in Russia, ci sono soluzioni legali al riguardo"*


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*Lavrov risponde alle accuse mondiali sull'ospedale di Mariupol bombardato:*
*
"Il 7 marzo, tre giorni fa, la nostra delegazione ha presentato ad una sessione del Consiglio di Sicurezza le prove che l'ospedale in questione era stato requisito da tempo dal battaglione Azov e da altri radicali.*
* Tutte le donne incinte e il personale erano state fatte partire."*


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin:*
> 
> *"La Russia e la Bielorussia sono tra i più grandi fornitori di fertilizzanti minerali nei mercati mondiali.*
> *Se continuano a creare problemi con i finanziamenti, le assicurazioni, la logistica, la consegna dei nostri prodotti, allora i prezzi, che sono già esorbitanti, cresceranno ancora
> ...



Dalle caramelle nucleari alle bombe sanzionatorie.

E qui mi sa che ne buschiamo di santa ragione, sai.


----------



## sunburn (10 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Certo che dare ascolto a chi nel 2022 parla ancora di "propaganda sionista"...


Usa un linguaggio fastidioso ed eccessivamente aggressivo, ma su quello che ha fatto e sta facendo Israele in quell’area, con la complicità dell’Occidente, c’è parecchio da ridire.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov risponde alle accuse mondiali sull'ospedale di Mariupol bombardato:*
> 
> *"Il 7 marzo, tre giorni fa, la nostra delegazione ha presentato ad una sessione del Consiglio di Sicurezza le prove che l'ospedale in questione era stato requisito da tempo dal battaglione Azov e da altri radicali.*
> * Tutte le donne incinte e il personale erano state fatte partire."*


Questi si inventerebbero qualsiasi cosa pur di giustificare le proprie nefandezze.. quindi oggi dopo il "Non abbiamo invaso l'Ucraina" ci illuminano con "alla sessione del consiglio di Sicurezza ci risultavano soldati in Ospedale per cui nel dubbio bombardiamo". Vermi inverecondi, bestie senza palle.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*lunedì 450 camionisti sardi indipendenti, non iscritti a sigle sindacali, pronti a bloccare l'isola*

*audio choc gira su whatsapp con lo sciopero ad oltranza per due settimane senza beni primari nei negozi alimentari, psicosi nei supermercati in Sardegna*

*CGIL precisa: "Era un camionista disperato, è un reato non consegnare beni primari."*


in Canada per la libertà...qui è stato necessario il continuo rincaro carburante per svegliarsi


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Adesso che ha parlato Rubio sappiamo definitivamente quale sia la parte giusta della situazione.


Che Zelensky rimane un pagliaccio. Questo al di là che Putin sia un pazzo da abbattere e sta facendo una guerra abominevole. Meglio ricordarlo se no poi mi date del filo putin!


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Questa storia dell'Ucraina che espropria le aziende estere che tengono aperte in Russia tra cui Burger King, Michelin, Bosch, Unicredit e Pfizer è assurda però.
> Se fosse un paese comunista avrebbe senso, però vogliono tanto la UE dicono....invece così finirà che creeranno marchi per vendere in Ucraina tipo la coca Cola che ha inventato la Fanta per vendere nel Terzo Reich.
> 
> 
> Un po' off topic, ma perché il presidente è sempre in maglietta in mezzo alla neve? In quello imita Putin nei meme a dorso nudo in groppa a un orso.


Chissà dove sta davvero zelensky


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)

Intanto Diva e Donna anticipa che è in arrivo il nuovo numero con tanto di ritratto dell’eroe Zelensky e verrà svelato il nuovo flirt segreto (un uomo, ovviamente) di Matano. Imperdibile.


----------



## Simo98 (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov risponde alle accuse mondiali sull'ospedale di Mariupol bombardato:*
> 
> *"Il 7 marzo, tre giorni fa, la nostra delegazione ha presentato ad una sessione del Consiglio di Sicurezza le prove che l'ospedale in questione era stato requisito da tempo dal battaglione Azov e da altri radicali.*
> * Tutte le donne incinte e il personale erano state fatte partire."*



Stesso tipo di giustificazione che usano gli israeliani quando bombardano le abitazioni civili nella striscia di Gaza


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lunedì 450 camionisti sardi indipendenti, non iscritti a sigle sindacali, pronti a bloccare l'isola*
> 
> *audio choc gira su whatsapp con lo sciopero ad oltranza per due settimane senza beni primari nei negozi alimentari, psicosi nei supermercati in Sardegna*
> 
> ...


Si sta giocando col fuoco attenzione


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lunedì 450 camionisti sardi indipendenti, non iscritti a sigle sindacali, pronti a bloccare l'isola*
> 
> *audio choc gira su whatsapp con lo sciopero ad oltranza per due settimane senza beni primari nei negozi alimentari, psicosi nei supermercati in Sardegna*
> 
> *CGIL precisa: "Era un camionista disperato, è un reato non consegnare beni primari."*


Cmq è in atto una manovra speculativa enorme ragazzi, non ci sono ragioni plausibili che giustifichino un tale aumento del costo dell'energia, le fluttuazioni dei listini sono non-sense. Son convinto che settimana prossima i prezzi in particolare dei carburanti saranno parecchio calmierati rispetto ad oggi.


----------



## Simo98 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che Zelensky rimane un pagliaccio. Questo al di là che Putin sia un pazzo da abbattere e sta facendo una guerra abominevole. Meglio ricordarlo se no poi mi date del filo putin!


Zelensky potrà non piacere nei suoi modi di fare, ma non capisco perché continuare a dargli addosso. Sta facendo quello che ci si aspetta da un capo di stato di una nazione in guerra, nè più, ne meno (ripeto che potrà non piacere come lo fa)


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Intanto Diva e Donna anticipa che è in arrivo il nuovo numero con tanto di ritratto dell’eroe Zelensky e verrà svelato il nuovo flirt segreto (un uomo, ovviamente) di Matano. Imperdibile.



Tutti preoccupati per la Terza Guerra Mondiale.

Cambiamo in il "Terzo Bordello Mondiale", che è meglio.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si sta giocando col fuoco attenzione


Nel frattempo continuiamo pure a supportare l’eroe ucraino che si mette la divisa solo per farsi le foto da pubblicare sui social ed a provocare uno che non ragiona più e con 6000 testate nucleari a portata di mano. Tanto, cosa volete che sia…
Ci siamo esercitati tutti su Call of Duty a fare il culo ai russi

Poi, male che vada, gli italiani dopo scorte di vaccini hanno fatto scorte di iodio. Così si salvano come dice Rai 1 (Sicuramente )


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lunedì 450 camionisti sardi indipendenti, non iscritti a sigle sindacali, pronti a bloccare l'isola*
> 
> *audio choc gira su whatsapp con lo sciopero ad oltranza per due settimane senza beni primari nei negozi alimentari, psicosi nei supermercati in Sardegna*
> 
> ...



L'avevo scritto anche ieri,qui si sono toccate vette mai toccate neanche sotto covid 
Gente che si rubava i carrelli a vicenda e faceva manbassa di qualsiasi cosa presente sullo scaffale.
Infatti io ieri non sono riuscito a prendere quasi niente.

Tra l'altro oggi è stato riportato anche sul giornale.
Con tanto di menzione per la signora che è uscita dal market con oltre 100 pacchi di pasta


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Cmq è in atto una manovra speculativa enorme ragazzi, non ci sono ragioni plausibili che giustifichino un tale aumento del costo dell'energia, le fluttuazioni dei listini sono non-sense. Son convinto che settimana prossima i prezzi in particolare dei carburanti saranno parecchio calmierati rispetto ad oggi.


Me lo auguro perché così è insostenibile. Il pieno me lo deve fare Zelensky


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo scritto anche ieri,qui si sono toccate vette mai toccate neanche sotto covid
> Gente che si rubava i carrelli a vicenda e faceva manbassa di qualsiasi cosa presente sullo scaffale.
> Infatti io ieri non sono riuscito a prendere quasi niente.
> 
> ...


alla coop oggi la Voiello scontata a 89 centesimi e stava tutta là ancora...le solite coop rosse con i soci filoputiniani


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Zelensky potrà non piacere nei suoi modi di fare, ma non capisco perché continuare a dargli addosso. Sta facendo quello che ci si aspetta da un capo di stato di una nazione in guerra, nè più, ne meno (ripeto che potrà non piacere come lo fa)


Perché noi italiani in una simile occasione abbiamo avuto un sovrano che scappa in quattro e quattr'otto per lasciare esercito e un popolo allo sbando più totale. Ci fa strano che un capo di Stato rimanga saldo al comando fino alle estreme conseguenze.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo continuiamo pure a supportare l’eroe ucraino che si mette la divisa solo per farsi le foto da pubblicare sui social ed a provocare uno che non ragiona più e con 6000 testate nucleari a portata di mano. Tanto, cosa volete che sia…
> Ci siamo esercitati tutti su Call of Duty a fare il culo ai russi
> 
> Poi, male che vada, gli italiani dopo scorte di vaccini hanno fatto scorte di iodio. Così si salvano come dice Rai 1 (Sicuramente )


Eh ma pensa se fosse toccato a noi cit.
Fa quello che deve fare cit.
Dato che è miliardario di un aiuto pure lui.

beh vuoi mettere? Con tutti i Rambo che abbiamo la guerra la vinciamo sicuramente


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché noi italiani in una simile occasione abbiamo avuto un sovrano che scappa in quattro e quattr'otto per lasciare esercito e un popolo allo sbando più totale. Ci fa strano che un capo di Stato rimanga saldo al comando fino alle estreme conseguenze.


Eh figurati, non facciamo schifo e gli ucraini sono meravigliosi. Ma siamo su Matrix?


----------



## Swaitak (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo scritto anche ieri,qui si sono toccate vette mai toccate neanche sotto covid
> Gente che si rubava i carrelli a vicenda e faceva manbassa di qualsiasi cosa presente sullo scaffale.
> Infatti io ieri non sono riuscito a prendere quasi niente.
> 
> ...


mio nonno ha confessato di averne comprati 15 pacchi una settimana fa, allora è un dilettante


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma pensa se fosse toccato a noi cit.
> Fa quello che deve fare cit.
> Dato che è miliardario di un aiuto pure lui.
> 
> beh vuoi mettere? Con tutti i Rambo che abbiamo la guerra la vinciamo sicuramente


Ma la cosa che fa veramente riflettere è che ormai i vaccini non se li c. più nessuno. Ora si cerca la salvezza nello iodio. Come se lo iodio servisse davvero a qualcosa in una ipotetica guerra nucleare. Un popolo di somari. Ma non c’è da stupirsi. Se siamo ridotti così, un motivo deve pur esserci.


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo continuiamo pure a supportare l’eroe ucraino che si mette la divisa solo per farsi le foto da pubblicare sui social ed a provocare uno che non ragiona più e con 6000 testate nucleari a portata di mano. Tanto, cosa volete che sia…
> Ci siamo esercitati tutti su Call of Duty a fare il culo ai russi


In caso di conflitto ci mandiamo i nostri fenomeni di CoD, tutti bravi a fare tante booombe uuhhh.
Comunque il costo della vita che aumenta è una manovra necessaria per creare un mondo sempre più esclusivo, o pensate davvero che ci siano istituzioni che vogliano il benessere di persone che devono o possono lavorare un giorno in meno per guadagnare come se avessero lavorato un giorno in più? vi dice nulla?
Davvero qualcuno pensa che sia casuale? che qualcuno voglia davvero fermare la guerra? ma non è possibile, è semplicemente la vita a cui bisogna abituarsi, né più né meno, come un passatempo, c'è l'emergenza la roba costa di più, poi magari l'emergenza si allenta (solo un pochino) e i prezzi rimangono gli stessi, ci guadagnano i ricchi, gli esclusivi, tanto i civili come potete vedere sono semplicemente il cuscinetto dei potenti, quelli che subiscono e devono obbedire ad ogni costo, nessuno lavora per migliorare la condizione dei cittadini, ma se c'è da farsi belli con gli ucraini o essere buoni allora benissimo, del resto ciò che conta oggi è il corridoio umanitario, altri soldi da ciucciare ai 50 enni e pensionati (compreso l'obbligo vaccinale), è tutto un bizniz infinito con tanti vantaggi, la guerra alla fine farà meno morti di quelli tra civili, come sempre, il costo di ogni guerra non decisa dal popolo sarà un costo in più per i cittadini, poi ci si chiede come mai stia aumentando tutto, bah, chissà, l'accoglienza costa, essere parte di un'organizzazione che decide i tuoi interessi pure, nessun paese o governo deve pensare solamente ai propri cittadini, il motto è sempre quello di bruciare risorse, mlrd per innescare le crisi, per rendere più semplice il controllo in una situazione difficile ma esterna, nemica, mica voluta da chi poi ci mangia, no, casuale ahahah


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché noi italiani in una simile occasione abbiamo avuto un sovrano che scappa in quattro e quattr'otto per lasciare esercito e un popolo allo sbando più totale. Ci fa strano che un capo di Stato rimanga saldo al comando fino alle estreme conseguenze.



Schettino visibilmente contrariato.


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo scritto anche ieri,qui si sono toccate vette mai toccate neanche sotto covid
> Gente che si rubava i carrelli a vicenda e faceva manbassa di qualsiasi cosa presente sullo scaffale.
> Infatti io ieri non sono riuscito a prendere quasi niente.
> 
> ...


Ma sei in Sardegna? che sta succedendo?


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa che fa veramente riflettere è che ormai i vaccini non se li c. più nessuno. Ora si cerca la salvezza nello iodio. Come se lo iodio servisse davvero a qualcosa in una ipotetica guerra nucleare. Un popolo di somari. Ma non c’è da stupirsi. Se siamo ridotti così, un motivo deve pur esserci.


Ma basta leggere certi commenti in giro per il web. Il degrado è a livello mai visti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma sei in Sardegna? che sta succedendo?



Ieri tramite whatsapp hanno fatto circolare audio degli autotrasportatori incaxxati neri per il costo del gasolio,salito a 2,50€ al litro.
Dal momento che i prezzi sono aumentati (e non solo quelli del gasolio),ormai non riescono a starci più dentro e da lunedi inizierà uno sciopero (su base volontaria,pare siano già 350) ad oltranza,o almeno fino a quando non ci sarà la defiscalizzazione del carburante.

Quindi molte persone (temendo gli scaffali vuoti) si sono fiondate a svuotare completamente ogni supermercato.
Non so se avete mai visto l'apertura dei centri commerciali americani durante il black friday,ecco,ieri qui è successo qualcosa di molto simile


----------



## Baba (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo scritto anche ieri,qui si sono toccate vette mai toccate neanche sotto covid
> Gente che si rubava i carrelli a vicenda e faceva manbassa di qualsiasi cosa presente sullo scaffale.
> Infatti io ieri non sono riuscito a prendere quasi niente.
> 
> ...


Mia suocera da quando è iniziato il conflitto ci ha portato nel rifugio sotto casa una scorta enorme di cibo. E già da un po’ di tempo è convinta che tra qualche anno ci saranno le piogge acide, consigliandoci di andarcene da questa casa perché quando per strada sarà pieno di gente affamata i primi ad essere derubati saranno quelli che abitano al pian terreno. Io ovviamente ringrazio per il cibo e ne approfitto per non fare la spesa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Mia suocera da quando è iniziato il conflitto ci ha portato nel rifugio sotto casa una scorta enorme di cibo. E già da un po’ di tempo è convinta che tra qualche anno ci saranno le piogge acide, consigliandoci di andarcene da questa casa perché quando per strada sarà pieno di gente affamata i primi ad essere derubati saranno quelli che abitano al pian terreno. Io ovviamente ringrazio per il cibo e ne approfitto per non fare la spesa.



sicuramente è colpa tua,chissà che film post-apocalittico le avrai consigliato


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh figurati, non facciamo schifo e gli ucraini sono meravigliosi. Ma siamo su Matrix?


Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho mai detto grazie. Per quanto riguarda la storia, quindi VEIII è stato un sovrano impavido e meraviglioso? Vogliamo cambiare gli avvenimenti?


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Questi si inventerebbero qualsiasi cosa pur di giustificare le proprie nefandezze.. quindi oggi dopo il "Non abbiamo invaso l'Ucraina" ci illuminano con "alla sessione del consiglio di Sicurezza ci risultavano soldati in Ospedale per cui nel dubbio bombardiamo". Vermi inverecondi, bestie senza palle.


stai tranquillo che accettare acriticamente le fregnacce ucraine quotidiane non ci porta alla verità, ci sono incongruenze apicali puntualmente, purtroppo ogni giorno i governi occidentali danno fiato alla bocca prendendo per oro colato ciò che riportano.
e questo è molto grave, perchè significa che gli errori passati non hanno insegnato niente.
in parte posso "giustificare" i disperati indigeni che non sanno più che inventarsi, niente assoluzoni occidentali
per sapere la verità bisogna stare sul posto e non avere interessi in gioco, solo dei reporter indipendenti possono dire cosa succede
in alternativa bisogna sentire entrambe le "campane"

in questo caso probabilmente la verità è nel mezzo, cioè era un luogo attenzionato da militari ostili come riportano testimonianze locali di fine febbraio ma essendoci delle vittime evidentente ancora frequentato anche da civili.
appunto è un'ipotesi, non possiamo averne contezza ancora


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)




----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho mai detto grazie. Per quanto riguarda la storia, quindi VEIII è stato un sovrano impavido e meraviglioso? Vogliamo cambiare gli avvenimenti?


No non lo è stato. Ma il paragone con l’attore che è diventato il vostro idolo, non centra nulla. Proprio contesti diversi e tempo diversi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1926



Abbiamo una classe politica "agghiaggiande"
Dato che il somaro ha già l'elmetto in testa,mandiamolo a Mariupol
​


----------



## vota DC (10 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Zelensky potrà non piacere nei suoi modi di fare, ma non capisco perché continuare a dargli addosso. Sta facendo quello che ci si aspetta da un capo di stato di una nazione in guerra, nè più, ne meno (ripeto che potrà non piacere come lo fa)


Boh storicamente, ma persino nei film sono gli invasori cattivi che liberano e armano i criminali quando conquistano una zona. È ovvio che ha fatto la mossa del carcere per avere soldati *suoi* e che l'esercito lo vede quasi come un ostacolo.
Se poi è vero che l'esercito russo è di circa 200 mila soldati e che 900 mila sono il personale delle forze armate ma non i combattenti, è ancora più assurda quella mossa dato che ci sono 170 mila soldati professionisti e un'orda di saccheggiatori armati è proprio la mossa disperata che fai quando il palazzo presidenziale sta per essere espugnato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Boh storicamente, ma persino nei film sono gli invasori cattivi che liberano e armano i criminali quando conquistano una zona. È ovvio che ha fatto la mossa del carcere per avere soldati *suoi* e che l'esercito lo vede quasi come un ostacolo.
> Se poi è vero che l'esercito russo è di circa 200 mila soldati e che 900 mila sono il personale delle forze armate ma non i combattenti, è ancora più assurda quella mossa dato che ci sono 170 mila soldati professionisti e un'orda di saccheggiatori armati è proprio la mossa disperata che fai quando il palazzo presidenziale sta per essere espugnato.


900 mila è il numero di uomini di tutte le forze armate russe, comprende anche marina aeronautica e forze missilistiche.
Poi ci sarebbe la guardia nazionale russa ma non fa parte delle forze armate.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stai tranquillo che accettare acriticamente le fregnacce ucraine quotidiane non ci porta alla verità, ci sono incongruenze apicali puntualmente, purtroppo ogni giorno i governi occidentali danno fiato alla bocca prendendo per oro colato ciò che riportano.
> e questo è molto grave, perchè significa che gli errori passati non hanno insegnato niente.
> in parte posso "giustificare" i disperati indigeni che non sanno più che inventarsi, niente assoluzoni occidentali
> per sapere la verità bisogna stare sul posto e non avere interessi in gioco, solo dei reporter indipendenti possono dire cosa succede
> ...


In guerra ogni fazione fa propaganda e edulcolora la verità alla bisogna sono d’accordo con te…ma bombardare un ospedale presumendo sia una base militare senza averne certezza assoluta è un atto animale, zero attenuanti.


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

GOLDMAN SACHS CHIUDE TUTTI GLI UFFICI IN RUSSIA


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> GOLDMAN SACHS CHIUDE TUTTI GLI UFFICI IN RUSSIA



Mmm si ricomincia a respirare in Russia a quanto vedo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Erdogan che si impegna per la pace... certo...
> 
> Tra questo che vuole fare da mediatore, la Cina, e Kamala Harris in giro per l'Europa, siamo sempre più vicini al baratro.


Magari ha qualche interesse nel bloccarla ?


----------



## Simo98 (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché noi italiani in una simile occasione abbiamo avuto un sovrano che scappa in quattro e quattr'otto per lasciare esercito e un popolo allo sbando più totale. Ci fa strano che un capo di Stato rimanga saldo al comando fino alle estreme conseguenze.


Noi italiani probabilmente riusciamo poco a calarci nel popolo ucraino in questo momento, che resiste all'invasore e si riunisce intorno alla figura di Zelensky, a differenza di quanto vorrebbe qualcuno, ovvero la resa incondizionata (che vorrei anche io, ma non per questo lo giudico un pagliaccio pupazzo della propaganda sionista quando svolge il suo ruolo di capo di stato)


----------



## pazzomania (10 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh la Russia ha portato l'80% della sua forza militare ai confini con l'Ucraina, se attacca qualcun altro, questo qualcun altro invade la Russia e in 3 giorni prende Mosca...


Ma siete sicuri di questa teoria che continuo a leggere?

Sicuri di non confondervi con l' 80% delle truppe che aveva ammassato ai confini ucraini 20 giorni fa?


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Perché noi italiani in una simile occasione abbiamo avuto un sovrano che scappa in quattro e quattr'otto per lasciare esercito e un popolo allo sbando più totale. Ci fa strano che un capo di Stato rimanga saldo al comando fino alle estreme conseguenze.


Noi con la classe politica che abbiamo dovremmo solo star zitti, Cioè Di Maio ministro degli esteri (senza contare Salvini che va in giro a farci fare figuracce)


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma siete sicuri di questa teoria che continuo a leggere?
> 
> Sicuri di non confondervi con l' 80% delle truppe che aveva ammassato ai confini ucraini 20 giorni fa?


Se sta usando l'80% è rimasta infangata in una sporca guerra che non si aspettavano, se non sta usando l'80% hanno fatto malissimo i calcoli. Sempre di incapacità stiamo paralndo


----------



## Dexter (10 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Incredibile come questo coso riesca a superarsi ogni volta con dichiarazioni deliranti, viviamo in un mondo dove essere politici significa prendere per il culo le persone passando per buoni, sempre, protetti da poteri sovranazionali che agiscono nell'ombra, siamo in un mondo dove non è più possibile fare critica costruttiva e questo perché dobbiamo combattere nemici enormi, esterni, che vogliono toglierci tutto, se critichiamo non agiamo, non distruggiamo il nemico, è assurda la protezione che si è creata ormai a favore di un mondo che era già esclusivo e chiuso prima e che ha bisogno dei social e dei media per arrivare ovunque, senza dover per forza convincere nessuno quando il vero coinvolgimento è appunto farsi notare, farsi leggere, poi va bene tutto, anche dichiarazioni no-sense che vanno contro i propri interessi, per un'idea, per essere conformi, per essere schiavi ma pagati.
> Si è creato un mondo chiuso inattaccabile e sarà sempre peggio perché quel mondo agisce solo in una maniera, io sono libero nel mio essere esclusivo e tu non sarai più libero di fare o dire nulla che non sia conforme, o così o sei fuori, in pratica sarà una vita magra in cui l'unico tuo diritto sarà morire, magari contato come morto covid, la vita? cosa per pochi ricchi, così come la vecchiaia, i lavoratori saranno macchine e lavoreranno come fessi per campare molto meno di 80 anni, in un mondo sporco, malato, decadente, cosa può fare la ricchezza, la voglia di dominio, cosa, a discapito di ciò che dovremmo essere, persone pensanti che non si avvicinino mai all'essere identificati come robotini senza pensiero, perché è ciò che siamo già mentre h24 cerchiamo news per informarci o quando veniamo salvati da case farmaceutiche che vogliono solo fare affari, come se la pandemia possa durare un paio di anni e poi sparire, così come i virus, uno va a farsi il vaccino per un anno e mezzo e poi basta, pensa di esserne uscito, così, viene salvato per un inverno.., ma dove siamo finiti, davvero.


I tuoi post sono sempre molto lunghi e confusi, ma esprimi dei concetti interessanti e ti leggo sempre volentieri. Per tanti sarai un complottista...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: 
Macron: «Un Paese in guerra non può entrare in Ue»


----------



## sunburn (10 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma siete sicuri di questa teoria che continuo a leggere?
> 
> Sicuri di non confondervi con l' 80% delle truppe che aveva ammassato ai confini ucraini 20 giorni fa?


Anche a me sembra strano. Se stanno impiegando l’80% totale, possiamo andare tu e io con tre raudi e ci prendiamo il Cremlino…


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sempre italiano sono


Fino al confine [cit.]


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:
> Macron: «Un Paese in guerra non può entrare in Ue»


Ma non ci dovrà entrare mai, MAI


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Fino al confine [cit.]


Appunto il confine italiano quindi io non posso andare fuori e rimango.
Voi imbracciate i fucili


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche a me sembra strano. Se stanno impiegando l’80% totale, possiamo andare tu e io con tre raudi e ci prendiamo il Cremlino…


Se non fosse per l’atomica, da quello che stiamo vedendo basta da solo schwarzenegger in commando


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non ci dovrà entrare mai, MAI



Sei cattivo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Appunto il confine italiano quindi io non posso andare fuori e rimango.
> Voi imbracciate i fucili



Vai vai, tanto di juventini ce ne sono fin troppi


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma siete sicuri di questa teoria che continuo a leggere?
> 
> Sicuri di non confondervi con l' 80% delle truppe che aveva ammassato ai confini ucraini 20 giorni fa?


Non è una teoria, c'è la conferma da parte di tutti gli analisti militari.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei cattivo


Ovviamente!
E filo putiniano!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente!
> E filo putiniano!



Figlio di Putin?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche a me sembra strano. Se stanno impiegando l’80% totale, possiamo andare tu e io con tre raudi e ci prendiamo il Cremlino…


Hanno tutta la guardia nazionale russa in patria (altri 230.000 uomini).


----------



## hakaishin (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Figlio di Putin?


Si in realtà mi chiamò Vladimiro!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si in realtà mi chiamò Vladimiro!



Allora vai e fatti onore.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Anche a me sembra strano. Se stanno impiegando l’80% totale, possiamo andare tu e io con tre raudi e ci prendiamo il Cremlino…


Esercito russo conta 1 mln di soldati in tutto (Marina, army, e aviazione + logistica)
Di questi 1 mln molto probabilmente 600 k appartengono alla forze di terra/fanteria (army)

Poi hanno 2 mln in riserva. 

i 200 k ammassati al confine, secondo me, sono composto sia da alcuni dell'esercito regolare professionistico ma anche alcuni di riserva.

Ovviamente è solo una mia teoria.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è una teoria, c'è la conferma da parte di tutti gli analisti militari.


Ma sei sicuro di aver compreso le percentuali a cui si riferivano?

Per me, hanno sempre detto che l' 80% delle truppe che erano posizionate attorno all' Ucraina, sono entrate.

Non che l' 80% di tutte le forze di terra russe, stiano in Ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito de La Repubblica: 

Allarme Cia e Uk sulle armi chimiche

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:

Vertice Ue, Macron: «Non vedo un cessate il fuoco nei prossimi giorni»


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Esercito russo conta 1 mln di soldati in tutto (Marina, army, e aviazione + logistica)
> Di questi 1 mln molto probabilmente 600 k appartengono alla forze di terra/fanteria (army)
> 
> Poi hanno 2 mln in riserva.
> ...


Non dimenticare un numero imprecisato di soldati di leva (crimine contro l'umanità)


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: 

Metsola: «Processare Putin e Lukashenko all’Aja»


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:
> 
> Metsola: «Processare Putin e Lukashenko all’Aja»


LOL vabbé non è mica un dittatore di qualche staterello del Sahara. Come gli vengono in mente ste robe


----------



## Swaitak (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:
> 
> Metsola: «Processare Putin e Lukashenko all’Aja»


io processerei Serra e Guida all'A.I.A.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> io processerei Serra e Guida all'A.I.A.


per me non ci sarebbe nemmeno il bisogno di un processo visto che sono talmente evidenti


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Mah.

A me, con certe sparate che arrivano da tutte le parti, mi sembra che 'sta guerra si stia trasformando sempre più in uno show da cabaret.

Con tutto il rispetto per la gente che ci sta soffrendo, eh.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOL vabbé non è mica un dittatore di qualche staterello del Sahara. Come gli vengono in mente ste robe



Sicuramente Putin sta tremando per la paura.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> A me, con certe sparate che arrivano da tutte le parti, mi sembra che 'sta guerra si stia trasformando sempre più in uno show da cabaret.
> 
> Con tutto il rispetto per la gente che ci sta soffrendo, eh.


c'è stata un impennata di frasi fatte e slogan vomitevole, la colpa la do all'avvento dei social


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: 
La Cia: «Xi non informato dall’invasione dai suoi servizi»


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è stata un impennata di frasi fatte e slogan vomitevole, la colpa la do all'avvento dei social



Assolutamente, una componente fondamentale.

La società si è incanalata in un modo di porsi veramente ridicolo, tutto fa spettacolo, e tutto è materia di propaganda da supermercato. L'affrancatura definitiva c'è stata con la vicenda del Covid. Inutile prendersi in giro e cercare di evitare l'argomento.

Altro che bombardieri, magari conta più la corrente di pensiero imposta da tweet e berci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sei sicuro di aver compreso le percentuali a cui si riferivano?
> 
> Per me, hanno sempre detto che l' 80% delle truppe che erano posizionate attorno all' Ucraina, sono entrate.
> 
> Non che l' 80% di tutte le forze di terra russe, stiano in Ucraina.


Poco prima dell'invasione l'intelligence stimava circa 170k - 190k uomini a ridosso del confine, esattamente il 70% delle forze terrestri russe.
Fatto poi confermato dalle analisi sulle operazioni militari di questi giorni.


----------



## Albijol (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:
> La Cia: «Xi non informato dall’invasione dai suoi servizi»


Ovviamente Putin ha aspettato proprio la fine delle Olimpiadi per una pura casualità


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Putin ha aspettato proprio la fine delle Olimpiadi per una pura casualità



Certo, è evidente a tutti che Russia e Cina si odiano.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, è evidente a tutti che Russia e Cina si odiano.


certo perchè sicuramente sono alleati strettissimi..come la fai facile

che poi se cina e russia avessero tramato da prima per organizzarsi di fare la 3 guerra mondiale dopo le olimpiadi cadrebbe l'altra teoria che è tutta organizzata dall'america


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> certo perchè sicuramente sono alleati strettissimi..come la fai facile
> 
> che poi se cina e russia avessero tramato da prima per organizzarsi di fare la 3 guerra mondiale dopo le olimpiadi cadrebbe l'altra teoria che è tutta organizzata dall'america



Io non sono un analista di politica internazionale ma pure io ho capito che Cina e Russia (e non solo) sono in sintonia contro le politiche americane.


----------



## Maurizio91 (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo scritto anche ieri,qui si sono toccate vette mai toccate neanche sotto covid
> Gente che si rubava i carrelli a vicenda e faceva manbassa di qualsiasi cosa presente sullo scaffale.
> Infatti io ieri non sono riuscito a prendere quasi niente.
> 
> ...


Che gentaglia e che persone piccole.
Paura o non paura non mi permetterei mai di comprare 100 pacchi di pasta, sapendo ovviamente che così facendo priverei centinaia di persone di cibo.

Se mi dovesse prendere il panico (se) potrei arrivare a comprarne 10, e sarebbe già tanto. 
Non ho la presunzione di considerare la mia vita così tanto importante da dover essere l'unico a sopravvivere, barricandomi a casa coi pacchi di pasta neanche fossero i sacchi di sabbia usati per la guerra.

Qualcuno giustamente dirà che queste sono le azioni dettate dalla paura cieca e dalla psicosi. Ed è vero eh. In questo caso però le disposizioni governative non vanno considerate poi così sbagliate, anzi: la gente per sua natura non è in grado di gestirsi autonomamente, e senza un controllo dall'alto sarebbe il caos più totale, con le famiglie più degradate o spaventate che si ammazzano contendendosi i pacchi di pasta.
Questi sono gli episodi che fanno capire la necessità di DPCM, di lockdown, distanziamento sociale, mascherine, vaccini, green pass.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2022)

Kiss Kiss Me Licia "Mr Bee" Ronzulli da esperta di vaccini si è riciclata anche in esperta di guerra


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo scritto anche ieri,qui si sono toccate vette mai toccate neanche sotto covid
> Gente che si rubava i carrelli a vicenda e faceva manbassa di qualsiasi cosa presente sullo scaffale.
> Infatti io ieri non sono riuscito a prendere quasi niente.
> 
> ...


Da me tutto sto casino non c'è stato, la pasta è la e i supermarket non sono più pieni del normale. Ma anche durante il covid non c'era tutto sto andazzo da me. Forse perché sapendo che il mio comune è nel cuore industriale del Milanese, la guerra durerebbe tipo 9 minuti e del mio comune non rimarrebbe nemmeno un palazzo in piedi. E la pasta e gli ortaggi con loro


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kiss Kiss Me Licia "Mr Bee" Ronzulli da esperta di vaccini si è riciclata anche in esperta di guerra



Chiaro.

Di 'sta guerra manca l'album a figurine Panini e siamo a posto.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro.
> 
> Di 'sta guerra manca l'album a figurine Panini e siamo a posto.



Tranquillo l'album uscirà dopo i film ed i libri.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)

*ambasciata russa in Regno Unito:*

*" E' falsa la foto che ritrae una donna con il volto insanguinato mentre fugge dall'ospedale di Mariupol con le coperte addosso. 
E' la beauty blogger Marianna Podgurskaya. 
In realtà ha interpretato i ruoli di entrambe le donne incinte nelle foto*

*Gli scatti sono del fotografo "propagandista" Evgeniy Maloletka e non di soccorritori e testimoni."


Von der Leyen chiede un'indagine completa per vederci chiaro*


----------



## Controcorrente (10 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ambasciata russa in Regno Unito:*
> 
> *" E' falsa la foto che ritrae una donna con il volto insanguinato mentre fugge dall'ospedale di Mariupol con le coperte addosso.
> E' la beauty blogger Marianna Podgurskaya.
> ...


Ovviamente una bufala, ma figurati se non ci facciamo sfuggire il complottino anche qui..
Dai che tra poco spunta qualcuno che sostiene che la guerra è falsa.


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2022)




----------



## __king george__ (10 Marzo 2022)

All'esercito ucraino si sta per unire il "cecchino piu letale del mondo"

è un militare canadese conosciuto come "Wali"..ha partecipato ai conflitti in Iraq e Afghanistan e con il suo fucile avrebbe ucciso decine e decine di nemici

ha fatto registrare il record di uccisione a distanza piu lunga..pari a 3540 metri

partirà come volontario ha detto "mia moglie non voleva ma devo aiutarli"

TG COM


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ambasciata russa in Regno Unito:*
> 
> *" E' falsa la foto che ritrae una donna con il volto insanguinato mentre fugge dall'ospedale di Mariupol con le coperte addosso.
> E' la beauty blogger Marianna Podgurskaya.
> ...


Io non ci voglio credere che si siano inventati tutto. Per quanto l’ho già detto, in guerra chi muore per prima è la verità. Se per assurdo fosse vera sta pagliacciata , non parlatemi più di zelescoso e l’ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ci voglio credere che si siano inventati tutto. Per quanto l’ho già detto, in guerra chi muore per prima è la verità. Se per assurdo fosse vera sta pagliacciata , non parlatemi più di zelescoso e l’ucraina.



Di cosa ti meravigli? In una guerra social come questa è ovvio che si ricorra a tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito de La Repubblica: 


Zelensky, stiamo affrontando uno stato terrorista​​


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ambasciata russa in Regno Unito:*
> 
> *" E' falsa la foto che ritrae una donna con il volto insanguinato mentre fugge dall'ospedale di Mariupol con le coperte addosso.
> E' la beauty blogger Marianna Podgurskaya.
> ...


Pazzesco che ancora credete alle falsità di questi criminali. Ah nel frattempo l'Ambasciata ha cancellato il tweet


----------



## darden (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ambasciata russa in Regno Unito:*
> 
> *" E' falsa la foto che ritrae una donna con il volto insanguinato mentre fugge dall'ospedale di Mariupol con le coperte addosso.
> E' la beauty blogger Marianna Podgurskaya.
> ...


Effettivamente si somigliano abbastanza, ma mettiamo che fosse lei? È incinta, è di Mariupol, non è plausibile che stesse in ospedale a partorire?

Invece secondo i russi l'attrice incinta si è volutamente fatta mettere in un ospedale che stava per essere bombardato... Si qualsiasi donna incinta lo farebbe!!


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

ma la cosa piu bella di tutta questa vincenda è la Cina che dice 100 cose diverse al minuto 

Il primo ministro Li Keqiang dopo la sessione annuale del Parlamento: "*La Cina è profondamente preoccupata della situazione in Ucraina e spera possa tornare la pace il prima possibile. La Cina segue una politica diplomatica pacifica indipendente.E'importante che Russia e Ucraina superino le differenze.Lavoreremo con la comunità internazionale per evitare ulteriore escalation e che la situazione vada del tutto fuori controllo.Sosteniamo una normale cooperazione con tutte le parti sulla base del rispetto reciproco e di relazioni vantaggiose per tutti."*


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

dalla cina è tutto un alternarsi continuo di 

-le sanzioni non risolveranno!
-l'aggressione a uno stato sovrano è una cosa gravissima!
-gli usa non si permettano di interferire!
-noi vogliamo bene a tutti!

machecazz


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dalla cina è tutto un alternarsi continuo di
> 
> -le sanzioni non risolveranno!
> -l'aggressione a uno stato sovrano è una cosa gravissima!
> ...


Devono ancora capire cosa gli conviene fare, nel frattempo tengono il piede in due scarpe


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ci voglio credere che si siano inventati tutto. Per quanto l’ho già detto, in guerra chi muore per prima è la verità. Se per assurdo fosse vera sta pagliacciata , non parlatemi più di zelescoso e l’ucraina.


Ieri sera è stata smentita questa ricostruzione vera in parte, era effettivamente lei e si trovava lì perchè è in dolce attesa non per girare un film. Si staranno inventando parecchie storie da ambo le fazioni in questa guerra ma non è questo il caso.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


>


posso chiederti da dove hai preso questa mappa? giusto per curiosita`..


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

giustamente poi gli ucraini se dovevano fare una messinscena non sceglievano una donna qualunque ma una famosa facilmente sgamabile...


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ambasciata russa in Regno Unito:*
> 
> *" E' falsa la foto che ritrae una donna con il volto insanguinato mentre fugge dall'ospedale di Mariupol con le coperte addosso.
> E' la beauty blogger Marianna Podgurskaya.
> ...



Non mi fido dei russi ma non mi fido nemmeno del comico e di tutta la combriccola.

Ma che quella foto sia costruita (anche nel caso in cui sia vera al 100%) si vede lontano lontano un chilometro. Figuriamoci se una tipa, in una situazione del genere, appena bombardata, pensa a mettersi in posa per farsi fotografare...

Tipo quelli che si facevano i selfie in terapia intensiva...


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> giustamente poi gli ucraini se dovevano fare una messinscena non sceglievano una donna qualunque ma una famosa facilmente sgamabile...


Ormai i russi neanche più si preoccupano di rendere le loro fake news credibili, troveranno sempre qualche babbalone che o ci crede o che comunque pensa "ma non è che ha ragione Putin?".


----------



## RickyB83 (11 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> posso chiederti da dove hai preso questa mappa? giusto per curiosita`..



Questa gira da giorni ma le uniche affidabili sono queste a quanto pare in allegato


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ieri sera è stata smentita questa ricostruzione vera in parte, era effettivamente lei e si trovava lì perchè è in dolce attesa non per girare un film. Si staranno inventando parecchie storie da ambo le fazioni in questa guerra ma non è questo il caso.


Ok ok, infatti ci vogliono le prove per rendersi conto.
Comunque stiamo sentendo bugie e scemenze da ambo le parti


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

a proposito di social (di cui si parla nell'altro topic)

se voi andate a vedere nei social russi sta succedendo una cosa "buffa"..praticamente la tv russa fa vedere l'accoglienza di alcuni rifugiati del Donbass in Russia dicendo che lo Stato gli aiuterà con 5 pasti al giorno,a trovare lavoro ecc

e nei commenti ci sono i russi che scrivono "benvenuti" ecc e fin qui tutto ok..ma già iniziano i primi commenti del tenore "si ma non abbiamo lavoro per noi come facciamo a darlo a loro?" "ma non è meglio aiutarli la? qui c'è crisi anche per noi" ecc

della serie tutto il mondo è paese...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano:
Il gen. Bertolini: “Mandare le armi favorisce l’escalation: si deve trattare”

“Se si avranno dei risultati, Putin potrebbe accontentarsi di questo, magari offrendo a Kiev in cambio la città di Odessa come sbocco al mare, in modo da non escluderla completamente dal Mar Nero. Se i negoziati non andranno avanti, possiamo aspettarci di tutto, anche l’occupazione dell’Ucraina”


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a proposito di social (di cui si parla nell'altro topic)
> 
> se voi andate a vedere nei social russi sta succedendo una cosa "buffa"..praticamente la tv russa fa vedere l'accoglienza di alcuni rifugiati del Donbass in Russia dicendo che lo Stato gli aiuterà con 5 pasti al giorno,a trovare lavoro ecc
> 
> ...


si perché questo è un malcontento comune e un problema comune. Non ci vedo nulla di strano


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> si perché questo è un malcontento comune e un problema comune. Non ci vedo nulla di strano


non c'è nulla di strano ma tra un pò non mi stupirebbe se i russi che fino a ieri sostenevano la guerra per salvare i separatisti tra non molto iniziassero con "per colpa di quella testa di c di Putin ora c'è pieno di Ucraini ecc ecc"


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito de Il Fatto Quotidiano:
> Il gen. Bertolini: “Mandare le armi favorisce l’escalation: si deve trattare”
> 
> “Se si avranno dei risultati, Putin potrebbe accontentarsi di questo, magari offrendo a Kiev in cambio la città di Odessa come sbocco al mare, in modo da non escluderla completamente dal Mar Nero. Se i negoziati non andranno avanti, possiamo aspettarci di tutto, anche l’occupazione dell’Ucraina”


Fortuna che è generale, questo non c'ha capito niente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma la cosa piu bella di tutta questa vincenda è la Cina che dice 100 cose diverse al minuto
> 
> Il primo ministro Li Keqiang dopo la sessione annuale del Parlamento: "*La Cina è profondamente preoccupata della situazione in Ucraina e spera possa tornare la pace il prima possibile. La Cina segue una politica diplomatica pacifica indipendente.E'importante che Russia e Ucraina superino le differenze.Lavoreremo con la comunità internazionale per evitare ulteriore escalation e che la situazione vada del tutto fuori controllo.Sosteniamo una normale cooperazione con tutte le parti sulla base del rispetto reciproco e di relazioni vantaggiose per tutti."*



Ragazzi il ruolo della Cina è abbastanza semplice. Per loro la Russia è un pupazzo. Putin è completamente isolato ad Ovest e l'unico "alleato" che può fornire tecnologia, indispensabile per far funzionare minimamente un paese che non produce nulla a parte materie prime è la Cina. Detto ciò, una alleanza tra Russia e Cina non è una alleanza. Si chiama andare a chiedere l'elemosina ai Cinesi offrendo materie prime sottocosto in cambio di prodotti e tecnologia. Quindi i cinesi cercano di stare con un piede di quì e uno di là. Putin gli fa molto comodo, per destabilizzare l'ordine "democratico", per le materie prime, per una alleanza economica crescente. Ma alla fine sanno bene che l'economia cinese è fortemente dipendente dall' Occidente.


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> . Detto ciò, una alleanza tra Russia e Cina non è una alleanza. Si chiama


Si chiama sottomissione.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non c'è nulla di strano ma tra un pò non mi stupirebbe se i russi che fino a ieri sostenevano la guerra per salvare i separatisti tra non molto iniziassero con "per colpa di quella testa di c di Putin ora c'è pieno di Ucraini ecc ecc"


Mi sa che sarà proprio così. La vita per i russi si farà sempre peggio e la colpa è solo di putin


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si chiama sottomissione.



Anche noi siamo formalmente alleati degli USA ma non mi siamo certo alla pari con loro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok ok, infatti ci vogliono le prove per rendersi conto.
> *Comunque stiamo sentendo bugie e scemenze da ambo le parti*



No,ma che dici ?
Gli ucraini non raccontano balle,e anche se fosse,qui dentro abbiamo imparato che in guerra è tutto lecito (per gli ucraini ovviamente,non per i russi  )


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il ruolo della Cina è abbastanza semplice. Per loro la Russia è un pupazzo. Putin è completamente isolato ad Ovest e l'unico "alleato" che può fornire tecnologia, indispensabile per far funzionare minimamente un paese che non produce nulla a parte materie prime è la Cina. Detto ciò, una alleanza tra Russia e Cina non è una alleanza. Si chiama andare a chiedere l'elemosina ai Cinesi offrendo materie prime sottocosto in cambio di prodotti e tecnologia. Quindi i cinesi cercano di stare con un piede di quì e uno di là. Putin gli fa molto comodo, per destabilizzare l'ordine "democratico", per le materie prime, per una alleanza economica crescente. Ma alla fine sanno bene che l'economia cinese è fortemente dipendente dall' Occidente.


condivido in pieno

ecco perchè non ho mai creduto troppo alla presunta alleanza,addirittura militare,tra Russia e Cina che molti sostengono

e per me ha fatto pure bene l'America l'altro giorno ad alzare i toni dicendo che se si intromettevano nelle sanzioni l'avrebbero pagata cara...infatti forse non è un caso che certe parole arrivino ora

non credo che gli USA parlino ad minchiam in modo avventato e siano fessi come molti credono qui..(nemmeno i cinesi sono fessi sia chiaro)


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche noi siamo formalmente alleati degli USA ma non mi siamo certo alla pari con loro.


Hai ragione ma noi siamo un paese piccolo e senza risorse fossili. E cmq tra lo stare sotto gli americani e sotto i cinesi io preferisco i primi e di gran lunga


----------



## fabri47 (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Intanto Diva e Donna anticipa che è in arrivo il nuovo numero con tanto di ritratto dell’eroe Zelensky e verrà svelato* il nuovo flirt segreto (un uomo, ovviamente) di Matano*. Imperdibile.


Le notizie imperdibili  .


----------



## Simo98 (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No,ma che dici ?
> *Gli ucraini non raccontano balle*,e anche se fosse,qui dentro abbiamo imparato che in guerra è tutto lecito (per gli ucraini ovviamente,non per i russi  )


Chi lo ha mai detto?
A me sembra che qui ci siano due fazioni, una della quale mantiene fissa la propria posizione pur davanti alla realtà dei fatti (arrampicandosi sugli specchi citando geni come Chef Rubio o pensando a foto manomesse)


----------



## Simo98 (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche noi siamo formalmente alleati degli USA ma non mi siamo certo alla pari con loro.


Diciamo pure tranquillamente che, almeno noi italiani, ne siamo sottomessi


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

quale realtà dei fatti ?
qui c'è solo una certezza: è stato bombardato quel palazzo che ospitava anche un reparto di ostetricia

da questo punto in poi niente è sicuro.

la versione ucraina è dal primo giorno quella più semplicistica e immediata per colpire l'emotività dell'opinione pubblica: sostanzialmente per loro i generali agiscono in modo spietato senza curarsi di niente e nessuno

non c'è alcun approfondimento o filtro, tutto viene pubblicato in modo immediato perchè appunto questa versione non necessita di alcun ragionamento


per quel che si trova online da reporter in Donbass, non solo indipendente ma anche ucraino, quel posto era da parecchi giorni segnalato con una X gigantesca sopra

non è un caso che non si vedano vittime militari, quindi loro erano già evacuati altrove

dunque, anche mettendo come tutto reale, lì non sarebbero rmai dovuti restare dei civili perchè ripeto da giorni e giorni si sapeva che sarebbe stato bombardato


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Diciamo pure tranquillamente che, almeno noi italiani, ne siamo sottomessi



Non era necessario dirlo. È nei fatti.


----------



## Simo98 (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quale realtà dei fatti ?
> qui c'è solo una certezza: è stato bombardato quel palazzo che ospitava anche un reparto di ostetricia
> 
> da questo punto in poi niente è sicuro.
> ...



Nome del reporter?
La realtà dei fatti è come hai detto tu, hanno bombardato una struttura in cui vi erano reparti di ostetricia e pediatria, con pazienti all'interno
Qual è lo scopo di dire che la foto è falsa? Ammettendo anche che lo fosse, cambia qualcosa alla narrazione? È pieno di testimonianze e video di persone che erano all'interno della struttura, tutto falso?

PS Fosse per me comunque non farei tutto questo teatro quando vengono colpiti obiettivi civili, purtroppo sono effetti collaterali (più o meno volontari) di ogni guerra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chi lo ha mai detto?
> A me sembra che qui ci siano due fazioni, una della quale mantiene fissa la propria posizione pur davanti alla realtà dei fatti (arrampicandosi sugli specchi citando geni come *Chef Rubio* o pensando a foto manomesse)



Chi ha tirato fuori chef rubio dal cesto dell'umido? neanche sapevo fosse ancora vivo  

Chi l'ha mai detto ? Beh,tutti,qui dentro e anche dagli stessi tg.
In questi 14 giorni abbiamo visto la macchina della propaganda in funzione da ambo le parti,ma nonostante ciò,qualunque notizia uscita da kiev è sempre verità immacolata (tanto è vero che neanche si sprecano 3 secondi per provare a verificarla),mentre ogni notizia uscita da mosca è melma a prescindere.


----------



## Simo98 (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chi ha tirato fuori chef rubio dal cesto dell'umido? neanche sapevo fosse ancora vivo
> 
> Chi l'ha mai detto ? Beh,tutti,qui dentro e anche dagli stessi tg.
> In questi 14 giorni abbiamo visto la macchina della propaganda in funzione da ambo le parti,ma nonostante ciò,qualunque notizia uscita da kiev è sempre verità immacolata (tanto è vero che neanche si sprecano 3 secondi per provare a verificarla),mentre ogni notizia uscita da mosca è melma a prescindere.



Va beh i TG sono feccia dai 
A me non sembra che qui si creda ad ogni parola degli ucraini. Il problema è che le notizie Russe vengono esclusivamente dal governo che da anni spara fake news a raffica, le notizie ucraine vengono invece soprattutto da reporter e siti indipendenti, quindi potrai convenire come sono ben più affidabili
Le notizie del governo ucraino sono tali e quali della stessa credibilità di quelle del Cremlino (comunicazione perdite russe folli solo un esempio)


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Nome del reporter?
> La realtà dei fatti è come hai detto tu, hanno bombardato una struttura in cui vi erano reparti di ostetricia e pediatria, con pazienti all'interno
> Qual è lo scopo di dire che la foto è falsa? Ammettendo anche che lo fosse, cambia qualcosa alla narrazione? È pieno di testimonianze e video di persone che erano all'interno della struttura, tutto falso?
> 
> PS Fosse per me comunque non farei tutto questo teatro quando vengono colpiti obiettivi civili, purtroppo sono effetti collaterali (più o meno volontari) di ogni guerra


le persone non dovevano starci, non era un pericolo ma un suicidio stare in un posto segnalato come obiettivo militare
è andata pure relativamente "bene" con la conta delle vittime, non so se qualcuna spostata o erano proprio pochi

Mariupol verrà rasa al suolo quasi completamente, perchè è la base della feccia estremista di cui i russi sono stufi.
questi vigliacchi non vanno in campo aperto, altrimenti in mezza giornata sarebbero arati distruggendo solo qualche strada
entrano nelle case, anche con le persone dentro, occupano palazzi.
vogliono la guerriglia stile Medio Oriente contro la NATO.
gli stessi ucraini hanno paura di queste persone, sono i padroni


----------



## Simo98 (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le persone non dovevano starci, non era un pericolo ma un suicidio stare in un posto segnalato come obiettivo militare
> è andata pure relativamente "bene" con la conta delle vittime, non so se qualcuna spostata o erano proprio pochi
> 
> Mariupol verrà rasa al suolo quasi completamente, perchè è la base della feccia estremista di cui i russi sono stufi.
> ...



Eh sì giustamente un esercito molto inferiore e attaccato deve combattere in campo aperto dove verrebbe spazzato in 2 giornate 
Dimmi un caso di paese invaso che non si è difeso in questo modo in 5000 anni di storia


----------



## Albijol (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Eh sì giustamente un esercito molto inferiore e attaccato deve combattere in campo aperto dove verrebbe spazzato in 2 giornate
> Dimmi un caso di paese invaso che non si è difeso in questo modo in 5000 anni di storia


Ti ammiro perché hai il coraggio di rispondergli


----------



## Andris (11 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ti ammiro perché hai il coraggio di rispondergli


perchè di grazia cosa avrei scritto che non ti torna ?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No,ma che dici ?
> Gli ucraini non raccontano balle,e anche se fosse,qui dentro abbiamo imparato che in guerra è tutto lecito (per gli ucraini ovviamente,non per i russi  )


Si scusa a volte dimentico questo pensiero dominante malato 
Mea culpa


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chi lo ha mai detto?
> A me sembra che qui ci siano due fazioni, una della quale mantiene fissa la propria posizione pur davanti alla realtà dei fatti (arrampicandosi sugli specchi citando geni come Chef Rubio o pensando a foto manomesse)


E poi c’è chi mantiene la propria posizione davanti la realtà dei fatti perché tutto quello che fa e dice l’ucraina è gusto. Stessa medaglia, 2 facce


----------



## sunburn (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chi ha tirato fuori chef rubio dal cesto dell'umido? neanche sapevo fosse ancora vivo
> 
> Chi l'ha mai detto ? Beh,tutti,qui dentro e anche dagli stessi tg.
> In questi 14 giorni abbiamo visto la macchina della propaganda in funzione da ambo le parti,ma nonostante ciò,qualunque notizia uscita da kiev è sempre verità immacolata (tanto è vero che neanche si sprecano 3 secondi per provare a verificarla),mentre ogni notizia uscita da mosca è melma a prescindere.


Beh ma la Russia nega l’esistenza stessa della guerra… Voglio dire, se vedi tua moglie che copula con un altro e lei ti dice “no caro, non ti sto tradendo” penso che poi faresti fatica a credere a qualunque cosa ti dica dopo. Poi magari durante la causa di divorzio anche tu inventi balle, però tendenzialmente saresti più credibile della suddetta moglie.
In altre parole, il mio metro di giudizio è: le dichiarazioni dei russi son balle fino a prova(autentica) contraria, quelle degli altri hanno la stessa probabilità di essere vere o essere false e le valuto sulla base dei riscontri disponibili.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chi ha tirato fuori chef rubio dal cesto dell'umido? neanche sapevo fosse ancora vivo
> 
> Chi l'ha mai detto ? Beh,tutti,qui dentro e anche dagli stessi tg.
> In questi 14 giorni abbiamo visto la macchina della propaganda in funzione da ambo le parti,ma nonostante ciò,qualunque notizia uscita da kiev è sempre verità immacolata (tanto è vero che neanche si sprecano 3 secondi per provare a verificarla),mentre ogni notizia uscita da mosca è melma a prescindere.


Game set e match 
Ora attenzione alle arrampicate sugli specchi 
Le babbiate più succulente quelle sui disastri nelle centrali nucleari da parte dei russi..tutti giù dal primo minuto ad urlare contro la Russia e poi ops, tutto falso


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le persone non dovevano starci, non era un pericolo ma un suicidio stare in un posto segnalato come obiettivo militare
> è andata pure relativamente "bene" con la conta delle vittime, non so se qualcuna spostata o erano proprio pochi
> 
> Mariupol verrà rasa al suolo quasi completamente, perchè è la base della feccia estremista di cui i russi sono stufi.
> ...


Ah certo, che stupidi, hanno contro un esercito molto superiore e dovrebbero affrontarlo in una battaglia campale a la Von Clausewitz, a la Mahan, napoleonici proprio.
E poi si criticano i "rambo" che sono solo gente che hanno sotto un minimo più di amor proprio degli altri, ma al contempo si critica l'esercito ucraino (o Azov, che comunque ne fa parte) che non è disposto a farsi ammazzare gratis facilitando il lavoro all'orda russa. 
Gli ucraini hanno talmente paura che in sti giorni l'unità nazionale è al massimo ed è pieno di video di civili che urlano slava ukraini ai convogli dell'esercito.
Poi se vogliamo dire che Azov sono dei delinquenti grazie, la prossima è la scoperta dell'acqua calda. Ma al momento agli occhi degli ucraini è comunque gente che combatte per la loro nazione, e in tempi come questi ci si fa andare bene di tutto.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Va beh i TG sono feccia dai
> A me non sembra che qui si creda ad ogni parola degli ucraini. Il problema è che le notizie Russe vengono esclusivamente dal governo che da anni spara fake news a raffica, le notizie ucraine vengono invece soprattutto da reporter e siti indipendenti, quindi potrai convenire come sono ben più affidabili
> Le notizie del governo ucraino sono tali e quali della stessa credibilità di quelle del Cremlino (comunicazione perdite russe folli solo un esempio)


Fidati che c’è gente che abbocca a tutto…


----------



## Simo98 (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E poi c’è chi mantiene la propria posizione davanti la realtà dei fatti perché tutto quello che fa e dice l’ucraina è gusto. Stessa medaglia, 2 facce


Certamente 
Ma come ho detto prima le notizie dalla Russia sono di provenienza quasi esclusiva dal governo e negli anni hanno dimostrato di essere particolarmente bravi a diffondere fake news, le notizie ucraine provengono soprattutto da reporter e fonti indipendenti, quindi direi che hanno un'attendibilità più alta, no? Posto sempre che si dovrebbe attendere conferme e prove, che nel caso del reparto pediatrico bombardato direi che ne abbiamo avute...


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ah certo, che stupidi, hanno contro un esercito molto superiore e dovrebbero affrontarlo in una battaglia campale a la Von Clausewitz, a la Mahan, napoleonici proprio.
> E poi si criticano i "rambo" che sono solo gente che hanno sotto un minimo più di amor proprio degli altri, ma al contempo si critica l'esercito ucraino (o Azov, che comunque ne fa parte) che non è disposto a farsi ammazzare gratis facilitando il lavoro all'orda russa.
> Gli ucraini hanno talmente paura che in sti giorni l'unità nazionale è al massimo ed è pieno di video di civili che urlano slava ukraini ai convogli dell'esercito.
> Poi se vogliamo dire che Azov sono dei delinquenti grazie, la prossima è la scoperta dell'acqua calda. Ma al momento agli occhi degli ucraini è comunque gente che combatte per la loro nazione, e in tempi come questi ci si fa andare bene di tutto.


Ci si fa andare bene di tutto quando conviene.
Il battaglione azov è roba tipo isis..


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Certamente
> Ma come ho detto prima le notizie dalla Russia sono di provenienza quasi esclusiva dal governo e negli anni hanno dimostrato di essere particolarmente bravi a diffondere fake news, le notizie ucraine provengono soprattutto da reporter e fonti indipendenti, quindi direi che hanno un'attendibilità più alta, no? Posto sempre che si dovrebbe attendere conferme e prove, che nel caso del reparto pediatrico bombardato direi che ne abbiamo avute...


Assolutamente d’accordo. Però, siccome è in atto una guerra non solo sul campo ma in tutti gli ambiti, le fake news atte a screditare il nemico sono all’ordine del giorno. Anche da parte occidentale per svilire la Russia in ogni modo. Ci sta, è la guerra e la prima vittima è sempre la verità. Quindi, in questi casi bisogna capire bene e tentare di verificare il più possibile. Fonti indipendenti al momento , non esistono


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci si fa andare bene di tutto quando conviene.
> Il battaglione azov è roba tipo isis..


Se mi bombardano casa e a difendermi ci sono i mezzi terroristi simil lotta continua e del fronte comunista o qualche feccia fascista (con cui anni fa mi prendevo direttamente a manate in piazza) non solo li lascio fare, ma li ringrazio pure.
A la guerre comme a la guerre, le considerazioni etiche vengono meno quando c'è la vita in gioco. 

E questo, ribadisco, sottolineando che Azov sono dei neonazisti maledetti.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se mi bombardano casa e a difendermi ci sono i mezzi terroristi simil lotta continua e del fronte comunista o qualche feccia fascista (con cui anni fa mi prendevo direttamente a manate in piazza) non solo li lascio fare, ma li ringrazio pure.
> A la guerre comme a la guerre, le considerazioni etiche vengono meno quando c'è la vita in gioco.
> 
> E questo, ribadisco, sottolineando che Azov sono dei neonazisti maledetti.


Io spero che il battaglione azov venga STERMINATO. Il prima possibile.

una roba del genere non dovrebbe neanche esserci tra le forze di difesa ucraine, ed è quello che ha attirato molte antipatie.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Eh sì giustamente *un esercito molto inferiore e attaccato deve combattere in campo aperto dove verrebbe spazzato in 2 giornate*
> Dimmi un caso di paese invaso che non si è difeso in questo modo in 5000 anni di storia



Ecco vedi,uno dei problemi è proprio questo.
Quando fai guerriglia e combatti casa per casa,non puoi indignarti e lamentarti se poi viene colpita qualche abitazione civile.
Purtroppo questa è a guerra


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Chi lo ha mai detto?
> A me sembra che qui ci siano due fazioni, una della quale mantiene fissa la propria posizione pur davanti alla realtà dei fatti (arrampicandosi sugli specchi citando geni come Chef Rubio o pensando a foto manomesse)



Visto che ti riferisci a me (l'ho postato io l'intervento di quella zecca di Rubio, scrivendo che c'è arrivato pure lui potrebbero arrivarci anche altri. Non è complicato da capire e non era un elogio a Rubio), ti risposto: io parlo sempre prima. Per tutto. Carta canta. Basta rileggere su qualsiasi argomento. Non ho assolumente bisogno di arrampicarmi sugli specchi.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci si fa andare bene di tutto quando conviene.
> Il battaglione azov è roba tipo isis..


beh i russi hanno chiamato i ceceni...


----------



## Simo98 (11 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo. Però, siccome è in atto una guerra non solo sul campo ma in tutti gli ambiti, le fake news atte a screditare il nemico sono all’ordine del giorno. Anche da parte occidentale per svilire la Russia in ogni modo. Ci sta, è la guerra e la prima vittima è sempre la verità. Quindi, in questi casi bisogna capire bene e tentare di verificare il più possibile. Fonti indipendenti al momento , non esistono



Infatti mi fa imbestialire in equal modo quando dicono che i russi bombardano i corridoi umanitari o le centrali nucleari, senza averne le prove. Ma queste sono fonti governative ucraine che hanno credibilità come quella russa o quasi. Chi segue fonti indipendenti (che esistono) sa bene come sono stati trattati questi due fatti


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh i russi hanno chiamato i ceceni...


Altra robaccia, che comunque non hanno portato a nulla. Questo non giustifica l’esistenza di quei criminali terroristi


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, manco la storia del Covid (sparita completamente dall'agenda setting del padronato un'ora dopo lo scoppio della guerra) è servita a far capire all'italiano medio come funzionano le cose, ed i tanti racconti, in questa nazione. E come già scritto, siamo passati dai vaccini allo iodio. Siamo un popolo senza speranza, ormai. Ed è normale, è una conseguenza, che questa nazione sia ai minimi storici da tanto tempo.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Infatti mi fa imbestialire in equal modo quando dicono che i russi bombardano i corridoi umanitari o le centrali nucleari, senza averne le prove. Ma queste sono fonti governative ucraine che hanno credibilità come quella russa o quasi. Chi segue fonti indipendenti (che esistono) sa bene come sono stati trattati questi due fatti


Ho i miei dubbi perché tutte le fonti occidentali sono schierate pro Ucraina e devono (giustamente) attivare la macchina del fango contro i russi. Il rischio di fake news è altissimo a 360 gradi.


----------



## Simo98 (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ecco vedi,uno dei problemi è proprio questo.
> Quando fai guerriglia e combatti casa per casa,non puoi indignarti e lamentarti se poi viene colpita qualche abitazione civile.
> Purtroppo questa è a guerra



Concordo
I danni a strutture civili sono un effetto collaterale, più o meno volontario. Però attira consenso parlare di civili ingiustamente attaccati, e quindi gli invasi ne fanno largo uso (mi ricorda gli stessi discorsi de le guerre nella striscia di Gaza)


----------



## sunburn (11 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ecco vedi,uno dei problemi è proprio questo.
> Quando fai guerriglia e combatti casa per casa,non puoi indignarti e lamentarti se poi viene colpita qualche abitazione civile.
> Purtroppo questa è a guerra


Non funziona così. Il diritto internazionale impone di distinguere SEMPRE tra civili e combattenti. Se non è possibile distinguere, il diritto internazionale vieta di portare l’attacco perché è considerato attacco indiscriminato, equiparato all’attacco diretto a beni civili.
Peraltro qui parliamo di un attacco a un ospedale, che non può mai essere obiettivo militare.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Concordo
> I danni a strutture civili sono un effetto collaterale, più o meno volontario. Però attira consenso parlare di civili ingiustamente attaccati, e quindi gli invasi ne fanno largo uso (mi ricorda gli stessi discorsi de le guerre nella striscia di Gaza)


Proprio come fecero quei babbei partigiani in via Rasella a Roma…


----------



## hakaishin (11 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non funziona così. Il diritto internazionale impone di distinguere SEMPRE tra civili e combattenti. Se non è possibile distinguere, il diritto internazionale vieta di portare l’attacco perché è considerato attacco indiscriminato, equiparato all’attacco diretto a beni civili.
> Peraltro qui parliamo di un attacco a un ospedale, che non può mai essere obiettivo militare.


Credo che in nessuna guerra questa regola del diritto internazionale sia stata rispettata


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, manco la storia del Covid (sparita completamente dall'agenda setting del padronato un'ora dopo lo scoppio della guerra) è servita a far capire all'italiano medio come funzionano le cose, ed i tanti racconti, in questa nazione. E come già scritto, siamo passati dai vaccini allo iodio. Siamo un popolo senza speranza, ormai. Ed è normale, è una conseguenza, che questa nazione sia ai minimi storici da tanto tempo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quale realtà dei fatti ?
> qui c'è solo una certezza: è stato bombardato quel palazzo che ospitava anche un reparto di ostetricia
> 
> da questo punto in poi niente è sicuro.
> ...


Perdonami @Andris ma bambini e donne degenti in un reparto neonatale o pediatrico sono lì perchè hanno problemi e devono essere curati e monitorati perchè chi non ha problemi al giorno d'oggi partorisce e va a casa quasi in day hospital, cosa dovevano fare uscire per strada in una città assediata e bombardata con l'agocanula o il sondino nasogastrico attaccato e rifugiarsi in qualche buco senza assistenza e apparecchiatura medica? Ma siete seri?


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

*Alla versione ucraina e occidentale su quanto accaduto nell'ospedale di maternità, si contrappone la versione russa. Ecco quanto riportato da lenta.ru, che riporta una testimonianza di un testimone diretto (a detta loro). Ecco l'articolo tradotto dal russo:*
*
"Ci sono sempre tragedie umane dietro i numeri. Un uomo cammina vicino alle tende dove vengono presi i profughi. È nervoso e non lascia andare il telefono, la sua faccia mostra che non dorme da diversi giorni. Si chiama Igor, ha trascorso circa una giornata sulla strada per arrivare a Bezymennoe dalla Crimea . Si rivolge costantemente ai militari, dipendenti del Ministero per le situazioni di emergenza, chiedendo di vedere le liste per sapere se i suoi anziani genitori sono riusciti a evacuare da Mariupol. Sta cercando di accompagnare i soldati verso la prima linea, più vicino alla città.

Non ha contatti con i suoi genitori dalla sera del 5 marzo. Poi sua madre ha detto che non era possibile partire sugli autobus di evacuazione: si sono semplicemente seduti, quando i militari si sono avvicinati e hanno detto che non era sicuro muoversi lungo il corridoio umanitario. Le persone indignate hanno ricevuto mozziconi in faccia, per avvertimento, persone in uniforme hanno sparato in aria
*
*Igor ha detto che negli ultimi giorni di febbraio persone in uniforme sono arrivate all'ospedale di maternità dove lavora sua madre. Non sa se fossero combattenti delle Forze armate ucraine o del battaglione nazionalista "Azov" ( bandito nella Federazione Russa ). I militari hanno abbattuto tutte le serrature, disperso il personale dell'ospedale di maternità e installato punti di fuoco nell'edificio per preparare, come hanno spiegato ai medici, la “fortezza di Mariupol” alla difesa. La reazione dei militari alle obiezioni è standard: colpi con il calcio dei fucili, sparando in aria.*


----------



## admin (11 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Alla versione ucraina e occidentale su quanto accaduto nell'ospedale di maternità, si contrappone la versione russa. Ecco quanto riportato da lenta.ru, che riporta una testimonianza di un testimone diretto (a detta loro). Ecco l'articolo tradotto dal russo:*
> 
> *"Ci sono sempre tragedie umane dietro i numeri. Un uomo cammina vicino alle tende dove vengono presi i profughi. È nervoso e non lascia andare il telefono, la sua faccia mostra che non dorme da diversi giorni. Si chiama Igor, ha trascorso circa una giornata sulla strada per arrivare a Bezymennoe dalla Crimea . Si rivolge costantemente ai militari, dipendenti del Ministero per le situazioni di emergenza, chiedendo di vedere le liste per sapere se i suoi anziani genitori sono riusciti a evacuare da Mariupol. Sta cercando di accompagnare i soldati verso la prima linea, più vicino alla città.
> 
> ...



A chi diamo retta?


----------

